# Gelosia da rapporti extraconiugali



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


 non ci si può improvvisare  cuckold se non se ne ha la stoffa.
per il catarro suggerisco areosol con fluidificanti


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Scusa, senza alcuna intenzione di offesa, ma la cosa come l'hai raccontata puzza di una superficialità e di una infantilità disarmante.
Il classico caso dell' "essere" ridotto a mero gioco, e quando il giocattolo si rompe, son cazzi.

Credo che la Contessa sia la persona più indicata per darti un parere importante. Vediamo se arriva.

Intanto benvenuto


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Ho sbagliato lo so*

Ho sbagliato lo so. Non mi nascondo. Sono stato un c...., un ingenuo, un cretino. Ho sottovalutato cose importanti, ma ora che faccio?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato lo so. Non mi nascondo. Sono stato un c...., un ingenuo, un cretino. Ho sottovalutato cose importanti, ma ora che faccio?


Diciamo pure che al momento chiunque di noi ne sa davvero un po' troppo poco della tua storia per poter esprimere opinioni o addirittura consigli utili e sensati.
Prova a dirci ancora qualcosa, e vediamo se ci si schiariscono un po' le idee.

Ah, dimenticavo: nessuno di noi è un "terapeuta" di coppia, quindi prendici con le dovute misure di profilassi


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Tutto quel che volete sapere*

Chiedete pure tutto cio che volete o che ritenete possa essere utile alla cosa. Grazie.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


 cavolo.........bel casino!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

Scusa ma tu guardavi e basta? senza partecipare?


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*nessuna partecipazione*

L'anno fatto per circa un mesetto da soli, dalla metà di febbraio alla metà di marzo. Poi complici le belle giornate, l'hano fatto due o tre volte all'aperto perchè noi abbiamo dei terreni, quindi, per me era facile osservarli discretamente. E con quest'ultima cosa, ho rovinato tutto.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

hai provato a parlarne con lei?

lei cosa dice?

e il tipo chi è? l'avete trovato insieme? fa parte della vostra vita (tipo, un vostro amico)?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> L'anno fatto per circa un mesetto da soli, dalla metà di febbraio alla metà di marzo. Poi complici le belle giornate, l'hano fatto due o tre volte all'aperto perchè noi abbiamo dei terreni, quindi, per me era facile osservarli discretamente. E con quest'ultima cosa, ho rovinato tutto.....


Sempre il solito o........?


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Sai, ho come l'idea che non ci sia ritorno da una cosa del genere.
Quando si da sfogo ad una certa sessualità, tutto quello che viene dopo a limitarla risulta comunque una forzatura. Certo poi ci sono diversi gradi di forzatura, e diversi livelli di valori in gioco. Per intenderci: se tua moglie antepone il rapporto con te ad un certo tipo di soddisfazioni è magari possibile un "rientro", ma ricordati che pure in questo caso per lei il "costo" potrebbe essere pesante. Nel caso in cui, invece, la sua sessualità ha il sopravvento sui sentimenti, beh, non ti lascio molto su cui sperare.


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*spiegone*

Lei non sa di questo mio turbamento. Se l'è trovato lei chattando. Il problema che sono stato io ad insistere su questa cosa e quindi ora mi è difficile dirle che vorrei fare un inversione di rotta. Lei non voleva ma ora mi pare che le piaccia, e io di questo sono felicissimo. Però i baci, no, no, noooooooooooo, mi rode, sono geloso. Le faccia di tutto ma baciarmela no :-(


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Lei non sa di questo mio turbamento. Se l'è trovato lei chattando. Il problema che sono stato io ad insistere su questa cosa e quindi ora mi è difficile dirle che vorrei fare un inversione di rotta. Lei non voleva ma ora mi pare che le piaccia, e io di questo sono felicissimo. Però i baci, no, no, noooooooooooo, mi rode, sono geloso. Le faccia di tutto ma baciarmela no :-(


non puoi dirle semplicemente di questa cosa dei baci???


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*altre spiegazioni*

Allora. Il personaggio è sempre lo stesso. Tolto il fatto che io non le ho mai detto che debba essere sempre il medesimo, ma credo che per il momento non ci siano esigenze diverse da parte sua. 

Non posso dirle della cosa dei baci perchè onestamente mi vergogno e non vorrei fare la figura del boccalone. 

Sul tipo di situazione che si è venuta a creare. Beh si, lei gode, lo ammette senza problemi. La cosa ha avuto un notevole impatto sulla nostra vita sessuale, nel senso che tutto si è rinvigorito e amplificato (non che prima andasse male intendiamoci), però non credo che da parte sua ci siano altri tipi di coinvolgimento. PEnso sia una donna sincera, non mi dice una cosa per un altra. Però gode, questo si. E piu volte mi ha ringraziato per averla spinta a farlo.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Allora. Il personaggio è sempre lo stesso. Tolto il fatto che io non le ho mai detto che debba essere sempre il medesimo, ma credo che per il momento non ci siano esigenze diverse da parte sua.
> 
> *Non posso dirle della cosa dei baci perchè onestamente mi vergogno e non vorrei fare la figura del boccalone. *
> 
> Sul tipo di situazione che si è venuta a creare. Beh si, lei gode, lo ammette senza problemi. La cosa ha avuto un notevole impatto sulla nostra vita sessuale, nel senso che tutto si è rinvigorito e amplificato (non che prima andasse male intendiamoci), però non credo che da parte sua ci siano altri tipi di coinvolgimento. PEnso sia una donna sincera, non mi dice una cosa per un altra. Però gode, questo si. E piu volte mi ha ringraziato per averla spinta a farlo.




scusa ma cosa vuol dire?
non ti sei fatto problemi a dirle che volevi che scopasse con un altro e ti fai dei problemi a dirle che ti danno fastidio i baci? non vedo cosa c'entri fare la figura del boccalone... mi sembrate una coppia molto aperta, non dovresti farti dei problemi a dirle di questa cosa.


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*l'apparenza inganna*

mah....aperta....molte volte l'apparenza inganna. Comunque si, non ce la faccio.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Allora. Il personaggio è sempre lo stesso. Tolto il fatto che io non le ho mai detto che debba essere sempre il medesimo, ma credo che per il momento non ci siano esigenze diverse da parte sua.
> 
> Non posso dirle della cosa dei baci perchè onestamente mi vergogno e non vorrei fare la figura del boccalone.
> 
> Sul tipo di situazione che si è venuta a creare. Beh si, lei gode, lo ammette senza problemi. La cosa ha avuto un notevole impatto sulla nostra vita sessuale, nel senso che tutto si è rinvigorito e amplificato (non che prima andasse male intendiamoci), però non credo che da parte sua ci siano altri tipi di coinvolgimento. PEnso sia una donna sincera, non mi dice una cosa per un altra. Però gode, questo si. E piu volte mi ha ringraziato per averla spinta a farlo.


Ok, allora pare non esista altro da fare che toglierti la fisima dei baci e goderti la situazione.
Da come la dipingi è una storia che va bene ad entrambi ma che trova limite solo in quel particolare. Siamo strani, ammettiamolo: non segue molto la logica "vada per una trombata, mai baci no". Mi ricorda molto il famoso veto delle prostitute: "no baci in bocca". 
Parlagliene, ma renditi conto che effettivamente quando si tromba è difficilino non lasciarsi andare al bacio, anche molto intenso. Io non ne sarei capace, e mi demotiverebbe parecchio.
Scherzi a parte: prova a fare tu un personale lavoro interiore e trasformare questa tua idiosincrasia in un fattore..... eccitante! Sono convinto che con un po' di buona volontà potresti riuscirci.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa vuol dire?
> non ti sei fatto problemi a dirle che volevi che scopasse con un altro e ti fai dei problemi a dirle che ti danno fastidio i baci? non vedo cosa c'entri fare la figura del boccalone... mi sembrate una coppia molto aperta, non dovresti farti dei problemi a dirle di questa cosa.


 
ma scusa quinti

lei mica deve agire esattamente come vuole lui
evidentemente i baci le piacciono

e se lui decide che gli da fastidio una certa posizione o una certa pratica?

non è mica un burattino 'sta donna


----------



## Hirohito (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Allora. Il personaggio è sempre lo stesso. Tolto il fatto che io non le ho mai detto che debba essere sempre il medesimo, ma credo che per il momento non ci siano esigenze diverse da parte sua.
> 
> Non posso dirle della cosa dei baci perchè onestamente mi vergogno e non vorrei fare la figura del boccalone.
> 
> Sul tipo di situazione che si è venuta a creare. Beh si, lei gode, lo ammette senza problemi. La cosa ha avuto un notevole impatto sulla nostra vita sessuale, nel senso che tutto si è rinvigorito e amplificato (non che prima andasse male intendiamoci), però non credo che da parte sua ci siano altri tipi di coinvolgimento. PEnso sia una donna sincera, non mi dice una cosa per un altra. Però gode, questo si. E piu volte mi ha ringraziato per averla spinta a farlo.


CHe storia!! Non ti da fastidio vederla godere come una porca con un altro e ti dà fastidio il bacio ? Mah!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa quinti
> 
> lei mica deve agire esattamente come vuole lui
> evidentemente i baci le piacciono
> ...


 
 :umile::bravooo::bravooo::umile:


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*diversità enorme!*

Il bacio mi da fastidio perchè mi sa di sentimento. 

Vederla godere mi piace molto perchè mi sa di porca. 

Sono due cose ben distinte. 

Io non le ho mai chiesto di fare l'amore con un altro, le ho chiesto di fare sesso con un altro. E' ben diverso, credimi.


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa quinti
> 
> lei mica deve agire esattamente come vuole lui
> evidentemente i baci le piacciono
> ...


 sempre facendo finta che...mi pare il nocciolo della questione


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Il bacio mi da fastidio perchè mi sa di sentimento.
> 
> Vederla godere mi piace molto perchè mi sa di porca.
> 
> ...


Menate, seghe mentali.
Datti da fare con te stesso (opinione, non giudizio, intendiamoci)


----------



## Hirohito (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Il bacio mi da fastidio perchè mi sa di sentimento.
> 
> Vederla godere mi piace molto perchè mi sa di porca.
> 
> ...


Si si, l'ho capito. La vacca da portare alla monta punto e basta. Scusa la considerazione che ho fatto, mi immedesimavo.... Io riuscirei al max partecipando, ma da fuori no, mi sentirei escluso


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

Ciao, benvenuto.


battipanni ha detto:


> Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro.


 Anche io ritengo che tu abbia gestito il tutto con molta superficialità e che abbia pensato solo alle tue esigenze.
Pensavi che lei facesse sesso e non l'amore...ma sei sicuro di sapere come tua moglie faccia l'uno e l'altro.
Perché io mi preoccuperei molto di più se, in una situazione del genere, mio marito facesse l'amore e non sesso con l'altra.
Magari lei interpreta così l'uno e l'altro, non farà differenza.

Ti danno fastidio i baci loro, beh, quando ci s'imbarca in queste cose, come in tutte le relazione, si pongono delle regole. Non lo sapevi? 
A questo punto, ti consiglierei, visto che state nella situazione tu guardi-lei fa, di buttarla sul piano strettamente sessuale/erotico. Dille che non ti eccita, che ti smonta, il vederla sbaciucchiarsi con l'altro...così magari quando tu vedi non lo fa...

Ecco perché non vivrei una coppia aperta, ancora più rischiosa di quella chiusa...nono....


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Battipanni....*

Premessa:non credo sia un post serio....perchè mi rifiuto di credere che ci siano"soggetti"di 38anni...che ragionino in questi termini....!!!Qualcuno si scopa tua moglie e tu rosiki per i baci????....:incazzato::incazzato:vabbè......!Cmq hai sempre l'opportunità di chiederle di non proferire bacio alcuno....e strapazzarti dalle zaganelle chiuso nell'armadio mentre qualcuno si diverte fra le natiche di tua moglie....:rotfl::rotfl:d'altronde nel modno i furbi esistono perchè ci sono i coioni....!!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Premessa:non credo sia un post serio....perchè mi rifiuto di credere che ci siano"soggetti"di 38anni...che ragionino in questi termini....!!!Qualcuno si scopa tua moglie e tu rosiki per i baci????....:incazzato::incazzato:vabbè......!Cmq hai sempre l'opportunità di chiederle di non proferire bacio alcuno....e strapazzarti dalle zaganelle chiuso nell'armadio mentre qualcuno si diverte fra le natiche di tua moglie....:rotfl::rotfl:d'altronde nel modno i furbi esistono perchè ci sono i coioni....!!!


 e poi dicono che qui non abbiamo esperti:mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma scusa quinti
> 
> lei mica deve agire esattamente come vuole lui
> evidentemente i baci le piacciono
> ...


sì, è vero, hai ragione

ma se gli dà così tanto fastidio... io glielo direi

comunque anche a me sembra assurdo che gli piaccia vederla scopare con un altro ma gli diano fastidio i baci


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*direi che siam alla frutta*

Ovviamente come in tutti i luoghi la pecora nera o la mela marcia non mancano mai. Ad ogni modo, una cosa è certa. In futuro mi accontenterò di sapere e non di assistere. Occhio non vede cuore non duole. Sul fatto della superficialità, ebbene si, sono stsato superficiale. Però una cosa è certa. Preferisco essere superficiale, piuttosto che presuntuoso. Di questo ne vado fiero. Grazie a tutti.


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva*

No ma dico....volete prendere sul serio questo 3d?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Battipanni*

Ti ho già scritto che non sei ne presuntuoso ne superficiale.....hai un bel futuro fra zaganelle e i gemiti di tua moglie....cosa vuoi di più?Peccato che di uomini come te ce ne son pochi.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ti ho già scritto che non sei ne presuntuoso ne superficiale.....hai un bel futuro fra zaganelle e i gemiti di tua moglie....cosa vuoi di più?Peccato che di uomini come te ce ne son pochi.....!!:rotfl::rotfl:


E di donne anche. o sbaglio ?


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Hiro*

Appunto....donna generosa e di INSANI PRINCIPI.....cmq....se c'è posto nell'armadio.....io son disponibile.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> No ma dico....volete prendere sul serio questo 3d?


se è vero o no son problemi più suoi che nostri


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Certo....d'altronde già mi son beccato della pecora nera....!!!


----------



## Hirohito (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto....donna generosa e di INSANI PRINCIPI.....cmq....se c'è posto nell'armadio.....io son disponibile.....!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io no, de sta roba me sò scottato....


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Io no, de sta roba me sò scottato....


sei esperto del ramo?

come coniuge, presumo
perchè il ruolo di mero strumento di piacere pare non faccia per te


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Hiro*

Io no....e non ci tengo neanche....a scottarmi.....!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Io dal canto mio ho risposto seriamente, poi ognuno la prenda come vuole.






















Non nego che Oscuro mi abbia fatto letteralmente ribaltare  :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> scusa ma cosa vuol dire?
> non ti sei fatto problemi a dirle che volevi che scopasse con un altro e ti fai dei problemi a dirle che ti danno fastidio i baci? non vedo cosa c'entri fare la figura del boccalone... mi sembrate una coppia molto aperta, non dovresti farti dei problemi a dirle di questa cosa.


ma che caspita vuol dire coppia aperta?
 se si va in cerca di relazioni extra chattando mi pare chiaro che qualcosa non funziona tra i due.
al di là dei gusti sessuali del battipanni


----------



## Hirohito (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei esperto del ramo?
> 
> come coniuge, presumo
> perchè il ruolo di mero strumento di piacere pare non faccia per te


NO no, mi riferivo al sesso in cui vieni usato come vibratore e dunque esattamente a quell'esperienza che ho raccontato qua


----------



## Hirohito (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita vuol dire coppia aperta?
> se si va in cerca di relazioni extra chattando mi pare chiaro che qualcosa non funziona tra i due.
> al di là dei gusti sessuali del battipanni


E' un modo secondo me per vincere la noia di un rapporto stanco, poi arriva la vecchiaia e si è sopravvissuti. L'alternativa è andare a trombare in giro per fatti propri. magari non risce a tutti e due, così più o meno si tiene la situazione sotto controllo


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma che caspita vuol dire coppia aperta?
> se si va in cerca di relazioni extra chattando mi pare chiaro che qualcosa non funziona tra i due.
> al di là dei gusti sessuali del battipanni


Ma Minerva, anche secondo me è così.
Però so che ci sono coppie per cui queste cose sono considerate... "normali" (l'ho messo tra virgolette)
Vedi ad esempio Chiara e suo marito che condividono esperienze di sesso con altre persone nei privé.
Il mio ex ha cercato tanto di convincermi a fare una cosa a tre.
Cioè... quello che cerco di dire è che so che ci sono persone che hanno una visione del sesso diversa dalla mia (e credo dalla tua), il che però magari non influisce sul loro rapporto, appunto perché concepiscono la coppia e il sesso in modo diverso da quello tradizionale. Quello che mi stupisce è questa cosa dei baci... anche sforzandomi non riesco a capire come possano dare fastidio i baci e il resto no


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Minerva, anche secondo me è così.
> Però so che ci sono coppie per cui queste cose sono considerate... "normali" (l'ho messo tra virgolette)
> *Vedi ad esempio Chiara e suo marito che condividono esperienze di sesso con altre persone nei privé.*
> Il mio ex ha cercato tanto di convincermi a fare una cosa a tre.
> Cioè... quello che cerco di dire è che so che ci sono persone che hanno una visione del sesso diversa dalla mia (e credo dalla tua), il che però magari non influisce sul loro rapporto, appunto perché concepiscono la coppia e il sesso in modo diverso da quello tradizionale. Quello che mi stupisce è questa cosa dei baci... anche sforzandomi non riesco a capire come possano dare fastidio i baci e il resto no


 sì, questo è reciproco...non le relazioni extra non dichiarate , e qui subentra quello che si tace , non si condivide e perciò divide.
non c'entra la visione del sesso


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma Minerva, anche secondo me è così.
> Però so che ci sono coppie per cui queste cose sono considerate... "normali" (l'ho messo tra virgolette)
> Vedi ad esempio Chiara e suo marito che condividono esperienze di sesso con altre persone nei privé.
> Il mio ex ha cercato tanto di convincermi a fare una cosa a tre.
> Cioè... quello che cerco di dire è che so che ci sono persone che hanno una visione del sesso diversa dalla mia (e credo dalla tua), il che però magari non influisce sul loro rapporto, appunto perché concepiscono la coppia e il sesso in modo diverso da quello tradizionale. Quello che mi stupisce è questa cosa dei baci... anche sforzandomi non riesco a capire come possano dare fastidio i baci e il resto no


tutto quelli che dici è vero! sicuramente ci sono coppie che hanno una visione del sesso diversa....
resta il fatto che a me suona tutto cosi strano.....bò


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva, il battipanni non centra*

No Minerva, guarda che il battipanni non centra niente è solo un nik. Lo utilizziamo solo perchè in adolescenza sia a me che a mia moglie è capitato di assaggiarlo dai genitori ed è una cosa che ci accomuna, ma non c'è alcuna correlazione sessuale. Assolutamente


----------



## Rita1973 (1 Aprile 2011)

mi intrometto solo per dire la mia sui baci...

secondo me il Bacio rappresenta l'inzio e la fine di un rapporto sessuale, va oltre alla fisicità.
é con il bacio che si entra in intimità Vera (per ciò che intendo io) con l'altra persona.
La bocca è  la parte più vicina al cervello ed al cuore.
E' tramite la bocca che parliamo e respiriamo e mangiamo... cose fondamentali per la nostra sopravvivenza... 
Come non può dare fastidio vedere la moglie baciare l'altro?
Se per lui il bacio rappresenta il primo passo verso l'amore?


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> No Minerva, guarda che il battipanni non centra niente è solo un nik. Lo utilizziamo solo perchè in adolescenza sia a me che a mia moglie è capitato di assaggiarlo dai genitori ed è una cosa che ci accomuna, ma non c'è alcuna correlazione sessuale. Assolutamente


 :singleeye:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E' un modo secondo me per vincere la noia di un rapporto stanco, poi arriva la vecchiaia e si è sopravvissuti. L'alternativa è andare a trombare in giro per fatti propri. magari non risce a tutti e due, così più o meno *si tiene la situazione sotto controllo*


si vede :sonar:


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Grande Rita*

Hai centrato in pieno l'obiettivo.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> No Minerva, guarda che il battipanni non centra niente è solo un nik.* Lo utilizziamo* solo perchè in adolescenza sia a me che a mia moglie è capitato di assaggiarlo dai genitori ed è una cosa che ci accomuna, ma *non c'è alcuna correlazione sessuale. Assolutamente*


quindi in che senso lo utilizzate?
scrivete qui in coppia?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, questo è reciproco...non le relazioni extra non dichiarate , e qui subentra quello che si tace , non si condivide e perciò divide.
> non c'entra la visione del sesso


ma lei l'ha cercato in chat dietro suo suggerimento
erano d'accordo (da quanto ho capito)


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> mi intrometto solo per dire la mia sui baci...
> 
> secondo me il Bacio rappresenta l'inzio e la fine di un rapporto sessuale, va oltre alla fisicità.
> é con il bacio che si entra in intimità Vera (per ciò che intendo io) con l'altra persona.
> ...


ti quoto:up:
E' l'unica cosa che capisco e condivido in quello che ha scritto


----------



## Rita1973 (1 Aprile 2011)

Sai però battipanni...
io posso capire ciò che provi in riferimento al bacio... e condivido hai letto infatti ciò che penso

Ma ti faccio un altra domanda..
Una volta che questo gioco vi ha logorato....
cosa farete? Quale altro gioco inventerete?

Credo che sia come una droga... all'inzio si è titubanti, poi la si prova e piace.. ma poi non ti basta più!

o si ha il coraggio e la volontà di smettere o si va avanti fino allo sfacelo completo e della coppia e di se..

no? forse sbaglio non lo so


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*no, qui son da solo*

No no assolutamente. Io qui scrivo da solo. Ma il termine battipanni talvolta lo utilizza anche lei i mail chat forum o altro perchè anche a casa sua talvolta veniva "impiegato"


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Bella domanda Rita*

Non lo so, sai? Non lo so....


----------



## Rita1973 (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Non lo so, sai? Non lo so....


 
Ecco vedi.... forse è il caso di fermarsi e pensare..
Certi giochi poi finiscono in tragedie....

siete giovani, tanto giovani..... 
Si vive il rapporto come si vuole, ma poi se dentro ti senti così mi domando..... cosa ne sarà poi di voi?


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Rita, sfondi una porta aperta*

Rita, che dirti. Si fanno cazzate nella vita. E dopo una certa età il battipanni dei genitori non c'è più. Noi la cazzata ormai l'abbiamo fatta. Purtroppo quando sei sotto i fumi dell'eros, a certe conseguenze non ci pensi. Non scendo oltre nei particolari perchè complicheremmo solo le cose.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

L'otre di Eolo è stato aperto, il Rubicone oltrepassato, avete spinto la Ferrari a tavoletta.

Avete trovato un gioco che ha nuove regole. Dovete sbrigarvi a trovarle e/o a darvene altrimenti i venti vi sballotterano ognidove, le legioni del senato vi sbaraglieranno, la ferrari comincerà a sbandare.

Non potete pretendere di giocare a Monopoli con le regole del Risiko.

[Mode Cazzeggio On]

Io ne metterei su un bel business, 300 eurozzi ad incontro e stai a posto così.

[Mode Cazzeggio Off]


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


Scusa una cosa perche'e'concepibile scopare senza baciare??
Io non ci riuscirei e se una donna me lo chiedesse..chiamerei l'ambulanza per un bel tso...poi sara'ben peggio quando presumo gli pratichera'del sesso orale,anche quello fondamentale come il bacio....
Io nel sesso non conosco limiti, e ne ho fatte di tutti i colori,ma francamente l'idea di vedere mia moglie che scopa con un'altro non mi eccita neanche un'po'..almeno in cambio ti scopassi la moglie del tipo...
A proposito non so'come faccia...io non potrei mai sapendo che il marito mi guarda...poi magari gli viene un'attacco di omosex...no no grazie


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa una cosa perche'e'concepibile scopare senza baciare??
> Io non ci riuscirei e se una donna me lo chiedesse..chiamerei l'ambulanza per un bel tso...poi sara'ben peggio quando presumo gli pratichera'del sesso orale,anche quello fondamentale come il bacio....
> Io nel sesso non conosco limiti, e ne ho fatte di tutti i colori,ma francamente l'idea di vedere mia moglie che scopa con un'altro non mi eccita neanche un'po'..almeno in cambio ti scopassi la moglie del tipo...
> A proposito non so'come faccia...io non potrei mai sapendo che il marito mi guarda...*poi magari gli viene un'attacco di omosex...*no no grazie






eccolo lì! 

oh ma guarda che hai un problema grosso, eh? sei ossessionato! secondo me dovresti approfondire questa tua fobia, non scherzo


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> eccolo lì!
> 
> oh ma guarda che hai un problema grosso, eh? sei ossessionato! secondo me dovresti approfondire questa tua fobia, non scherzo


 
ma dai scherzo...ormai dovresti conoscermi....e poi che c'e'di male scusa?succede sai....perche'quando arriva dove e'lui,la prossima mossa sara'farsi l'amante della moglie....dopo non so'..passare con il rosso una strada per vedere cosa succede...


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

no, perché se si vuol fare i trasgressivi non è che si possa poi frignare perché ci usano la bambola più di quanto avremmo voluto,  e se pensiamo che non sia una bambola ma una complice allora deve godere nel modo che ritiene conforme alle sue esigenze, non solo a quelle del burattinaio.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


Parlo io, sintetizzando un po' il tutto.
Da un certo punto ti capisco, perchè una della mie fantasie private è sempre stata quella di spiare lei mentre lo fa con un altro senza che quest'altro lo sappia. Sono riuscito a mettere in atto questa cosa con una mia amica anni fa e mi sono tutto rimescolato dentro, anche perchè lei sapendo che la vedevo, mi aveva detto...vedrai sarò meglio di una pornodiva...mi lancio...perchè il sapere che mi guardi...mi dà molto piacere.

Detto ciò...ci sono gesti, atti e comportamenti a cui noi diamo una valenza: il bacio.
Posso dirti che non ho mai baciato una donna alla stessa maniera di un'altra. Ma sono pazzo di quella che mi ha detto...Conte baci da dio. Solo una mi ha detto questa cosa e lei non sa che ciò avviene perchè le nostre labbra e la lingua sembrano essere proprio fatti l'uno per l'altra.

Potrei anche dirti che con una nella mia vita ci sono stati solo alcuni lunghi pomeriggi di baci adolescenziali senza sesso, molto appaganti eh?

Infine io sono un uomo che non è MAI riuscito a fare distinzione tra scopare e fare l'amore. Io faccio solo una cosa: e non saprò mai se quello è fare l'amore o scopare...che lo decidano loro dentro sè stesse.

Tu resti sconvolto a vederla baciare un altro perchè sto gesto innesca in te il fatto che tra lei e lui ci sia una certa intimità di sentimenti.
E non ti biasimo eh? Come sappiamo da che mondo e mondo le prostitute ti danno il corpo ma non ti baciano. ( Ma non lo posso sapere come utilizzatore).

Ho una moglie che odia i baci. E abbiamo sempre fatto sesso o l'amore senza mai un bacio. Se vado per baciarla serra le labbra e non me ne sono mai fatto un problema di vita.
O dovrei dedurne che non mi bacia perchè non mi ama?

Quindi scemo, invece di star lì a soffrire come un cane, continua a giocare no?
Le dici...ho una nuova idea...io ti spio mentre lo fai, ma tu imponi a lui nessun bacio...che ti bacio io dopo che lo hai fatto con lui. 
Ad esempio io morirei matto, a vedere lui che se ne va, arrivare lì e poter fare l'amore con lei con un'intensità enorme, scatenata da quel che è successo prima.
In questi giochi...il bello è condividere tutto no?

Ma so quanto male si sta, quando l'altra non capisce le regole del gioco e pensa solo a se stessa, e non anche a te.
Dai non vergognarti di dirle...senti mi fa male vederti baciare un altro perchè io associo al bacio questo significato qui.

Lothar si caro, ci si scopa anche senza baciarsi, si...anche senza dirsi una parola...anche in maniere così squallide che non sai...dipende da cosa cerchi e cosa vuoi.


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Rita, che dirti. Si fanno cazzate nella vita. E dopo una certa età il battipanni dei genitori non c'è più. Noi la cazzata ormai l'abbiamo fatta. Purtroppo quando sei sotto i fumi dell'eros, a certe conseguenze non ci pensi. Non scendo oltre nei particolari perchè complicheremmo solo le cose.


Da quel che hai raccontato, sembra che la cazzata l'abbia fatta solo tu...:condom:


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché se si vuol fare i trasgressivi non è che si possa poi frignare perché ci usano la bambola più di quanto avremmo voluto, e se pensiamo che non sia una bambola ma una complice allora deve godere nel modo che ritiene conforme alle sue esigenze, non solo a quelle del burattinaio.


appunto


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, perché se si vuol fare i trasgressivi non è che si possa poi frignare perché ci usano la bambola più di quanto avremmo voluto,  e se pensiamo che non sia una bambola ma una complice allora deve godere nel modo che ritiene conforme alle sue esigenze, non solo a quelle del burattinaio.


In certi giochi si usano regole...condivise...e si sta dentro i limiti stabiliti. Minerva, sono serissimo, sai quanti si mettono nei guai, quando realizzano le loro fantasie erotiche? Le conseguenze sono inaspettate...poi che so se fai pratiche di un certo tipo...legate alla sopportazione del dolore...la concentrazione mentale e il saper concordare segnali continui...fa si che i due sappiano sempre quando sono dentro o fuori dal gioco...
Per esempio tu mi dici...a me piace essere "maltrattata in certi momenti"...appunto bisogna essere in quei momenti...no?

Il gioco mia cara, sta proprio lì: lui è il burattinaio e lei la marionetta. Devono solo accordarsi sul copione eh?
In questo caso è come se lui vedesse la marionette parlare anzichè tacere...e sente che la marionetta dice Ti amo ad un altro. Perchè da quel che ho letto lui associa il bacio..ad un tiamo. (Parlo da uomo eh?).

Come quella che mi ha detto che sono pochi gli uomini che adorano il sesso anale...mi sono detto...ma sta qua da dove salta fuori? 
Nella mia "limitatissima" esperienza...ehm...sono le donne ad adorare il sesso anale eh?


----------



## battipanni (1 Aprile 2011)

*Contepinceton 10 e lode*

E non aggiungo altro !!!!!!


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come quella che mi ha detto che sono pochi gli uomini che adorano il sesso anale...mi sono detto...ma sta qua da dove salta fuori?
> Nella mia "limitatissima" esperienza...ehm...sono le donne ad adorare il sesso anale eh?


  
E non avete detto, più o meno, la stessa cosa?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Parlo io, sintetizzando un po' il tutto.
> Da un certo punto ti capisco, perchè una della mie fantasie private è sempre stata quella di spiare lei mentre lo fa con un altro senza che quest'altro lo sappia. Sono riuscito a mettere in atto questa cosa con una mia amica anni fa e mi sono tutto rimescolato dentro, anche perchè lei sapendo che la vedevo, mi aveva detto...vedrai sarò meglio di una pornodiva...mi lancio...perchè il sapere che mi guardi...mi dà molto piacere.
> 
> Detto ciò...ci sono gesti, atti e comportamenti a cui noi diamo una valenza: il bacio.
> ...


Meno male che in qualcosa dissentiamo..
Si'lo so',anch'io non sono utilizzatore,le mignotte a € non si fanno baciare,vorrei poi vedere chi avrebbe il coraggio...e infatti deve essere un bello schifo di sesso.
Io rimango convinto che cominci tutto da li',il bacio e'quello che innesca la fiamma,poi non siamo tutti identici c'e'chi fa'senza..
Tanti anni fa'per scommessa un'amico pazzo,presente io  e altri 4,si fece masturbare da una zoccola a €,e riusci.non so'come a finire.
Io non ci sarei riuscito neanche se fosse stata Belen..


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In certi giochi si usano regole...condivise...e si sta dentro i limiti stabiliti. Minerva, sono serissimo, sai quanti si mettono nei guai, quando realizzano le loro fantasie erotiche? Le conseguenze sono inaspettate...poi che so se fai pratiche di un certo tipo...legate alla sopportazione del dolore...la concentrazione mentale e il saper concordare segnali continui...fa si che i due sappiano sempre quando sono dentro o fuori dal gioco...
> Per esempio tu mi dici...a me piace essere "maltrattata in certi momenti"...appunto bisogna essere in quei momenti...no?
> 
> Il gioco mia cara, sta proprio lì: lui è il burattinaio e lei la marionetta. Devono solo accordarsi sul copione eh?
> ...


Certo che piace...non a tutte...ma........quasi


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

Ma la montagna del sapone è ancora così affollata ??


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E non avete detto, più o meno, la stessa cosa?


No lei la metteva sul piano che sesso anale è una cosa dolorosa e schifosa per una donna e che invece è una cosa che magari si fa eccezionalmente per amore di un uomo...idee di un tempo insomma...Cioè in soldoni io pratico con estremo piacere sesso anale...solo con chi adora il sesso anale eh?
Se una cosa non ti fa piacere perchè fartela?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo che piace...non a tutte...ma........quasi


Dipende poi come lo sai fare...e da un sacco di varianti...pensa in quei casi...avercelo "troppo" grosso in diametro...non è bene...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> E non aggiungo altro !!!!!!


Grazie
Fammi sapere poi come va...e non perdere per nessuna ragione al mondo il clima di passione che sei riuscito ad istaurare con lei...credimi per tante coppie il sesso diventa un problema di noia e scontatezza...e anche lei credimi, ti ha fatto un dono mica da poco. Pensa alla sua sensibilità..e se andava con un altro e si innamorava? E se andava con un altro e poi tu la lasciavi perchè vedevi in lei una lurida troia? Cioè lei è molto intelligente.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma la montagna del sapone è ancora così affollata ??


e chi ha pubblicizzato questo forum come luogo di vacanza per i suoi nativi?


----------



## dottor manhattan (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ovviamente come in tutti i luoghi la pecora nera o la mela marcia non mancano mai. Ad ogni modo, una cosa è certa. In futuro mi accontenterò di sapere e non di assistere. Occhio non vede cuore non duole. Sul fatto della superficialità, ebbene si, sono stsato superficiale. Però una cosa è certa. Preferisco essere superficiale, piuttosto che presuntuoso. Di questo ne vado fiero. Grazie a tutti.


CLONE/TROLL

Ti sei tradito in un paio di punti.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e chi ha pubblicizzato questo forum come luogo di vacanza per i suoi nativi?


Non erano state le Iene ? 

PS: Mi correggi il quote, pliiiisss :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> CLONE/TROLL
> 
> Ti sei tradito in un paio di punti.


Ma che ti cambia?
Abbiamo comunque conversato su amabili questioni eh?
Lasciamo stare le storie di cloni...
Il pluriclonato di sodio...ne ha i coglioni pieni eh?
Dai lascia perdere...

Ma che ve frega dei cloni...diosololosa...
Robe morte e sepolte...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non erano state le Iene ?
> 
> PS: Mi correggi il quote, pliiiisss :mrgreen:


 
ah già :carneval:

PS 
ςa va sans dire :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Ma si*

* Ci avrei scommesso.....ho capito....con il battipanni vi hanno preso in testa da piccoli...ed ecco il risultato....:rotfl::rotfl:che poi la soluzione è talmente semplice.....tua moglie non bacia, ma continua seneramente con i suoi amplessi.....e tu con le braghe calate.....bella scena....ci fai proprio una gran bella figura....:rotfl::rotfl:e dopo?dopo vorrà dire che sarà tua moglie a guardare..mentre qualcuno maramaldeggerà dietro i tuoi stanchi e logorati glutei....!!!*


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> * Ci avrei scommesso.....ho capito....con il battipanni vi hanno preso in testa da piccoli...ed ecco il risultato....:rotfl::rotfl:che poi la soluzione è talmente semplice.....tua moglie non bacia, ma continua seneramente con i suoi amplessi.....e tu con le braghe calate.....bella scena....ci fai proprio una gran bella figura....:rotfl::rotfl:e dopo?dopo vorrà dire che sarà tua moglie a guardare..mentre qualcuno maramaldeggerà dietro i tuoi stanchi e logorati glutei....!!!*


ma forse era un primo passo per arrivare a maramaldeggiare con una signorina senza che la moglie avesse nulla da dire

comunque se lui volesse farsi maramaldeggiare i ciapett, a te che importa
mica lo chiede a te


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Amore*

Ci mancherebbe altro.....mio cosa co tocca leggere.....!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> * Ci avrei scommesso.....ho capito....con il battipanni vi hanno preso in testa da piccoli...ed ecco il risultato....:rotfl::rotfl:che poi la soluzione è talmente semplice.....tua moglie non bacia, ma continua seneramente con i suoi amplessi.....e tu con le braghe calate.....bella scena....ci fai proprio una gran bella figura....:rotfl::rotfl:e dopo?dopo vorrà dire che sarà tua moglie a guardare..mentre qualcuno maramaldeggerà dietro i tuoi stanchi e logorati glutei....!!!*


 non ce la posso fare:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Oscuro quando va sciallo non lo fermi più


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> In certi giochi si usano regole...condivise...e si sta dentro i limiti stabiliti. Minerva, sono serissimo, sai quanti si mettono nei guai, quando realizzano le loro fantasie erotiche? Le conseguenze sono inaspettate...poi che so se fai pratiche di un certo tipo...legate alla sopportazione del dolore...la concentrazione mentale e il saper concordare segnali continui...fa si che i due sappiano sempre quando sono dentro o fuori dal gioco...
> Per esempio tu mi dici...a me piace essere "maltrattata in certi momenti"...appunto bisogna essere in quei momenti...no?
> 
> Il gioco mia cara, sta proprio lì: lui è il burattinaio e lei la marionetta. Devono solo accordarsi sul copione eh?
> ...


è un gioco al quale  non sono in grado di giocare , evidentemente


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Alce*

Vabbè dai...credo che affronatare goliardicamente un 3d da presa per i fondelli sia il minimo.....si incraponano  la moglie e questo pensa ai baci:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:alce tu pensa solamente alla scena.....lui chiuso nell'armadio....con le braghe calate....che rosica perchè la mogliettina si scambia qualche bacetto innocente.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai...credo che affronatare goliardicamente un 3d da presa per i fondelli sia il minimo.....si incraponano la moglie e questo pensa ai baci:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:alce tu pensa solamente alla scena.....lui chiuso nell'armadio....con le braghe calate....che rosica perchè la mogliettina si scambia qualche bacetto innocente.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!


Si, ma poi a mojie ar tipo je concede 'n'"intervista" e tutto va apposto :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*alce*

L'intervista despalle...però.....e lui con il bigattino fra le mani.....!!:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

dottor manhattan ha detto:


> CLONE/TROLL
> 
> Ti sei tradito in un paio di punti.


 
Parlo sul serio Doctor...io di cloni e troll ne capisco zer,sono cosa vuole dire e perche'lo fanno,ma qui'da che cosa lo vedi?
Certo come storia e'molto strana...piu'che da forum e da Villa Baruzziana..ah voi non potete saperlo,,specie di manicomio,e'un modo di dire a Bo.
Perche'la fantasia come la dice il Conte ci puo'stare...ma  cosi'...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> è un gioco al quale  non sono in grado di giocare , evidentemente


Minerva inutile che ti dica che i giochini sono tantissimi eh? Si scelgono assieme eh? Non è che non sei in grado...non ti piace giocare a quel gioco...per esempio giochiamo a carte? C'è briscola, scopa, foraccio, tre sette....vecchia...giochiamo a vecchia? A chi resta la vecchia in mano...paga pegno no?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Parlo sul serio Doctor...io di cloni e troll ne capisco zer,sono cosa vuole dire e perche'lo fanno,ma qui'da che cosa lo vedi?
> Certo come storia e'molto strana...piu'che da forum e da Villa Baruzziana..ah voi non potete saperlo,,specie di manicomio,e'un modo di dire a Bo.
> Perche'la fantasia come la dice il Conte ci puo'stare...ma  cosi'...


Ahahahahaaha....soch...ahaahahhah...Villa Baruzziana...maddai Lothar questa è Villa Carampana: una bruta fazenda...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdCKOiogkp0&playnext=1&list=PL1C9ED212A395184B


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minerva inutile che ti dica che i giochini sono tantissimi eh? Si scelgono assieme eh? Non è che non sei in grado...non ti piace giocare a quel gioco...per esempio giochiamo a carte? C'è briscola, scopa, foraccio, tre sette....vecchia...giochiamo a vecchia? A chi resta la vecchia in mano...paga pegno no?


capisco
ma il battipanni ora giocava a queasto gioco e della vecchia niente sappiamo


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè dai...credo che affronatare goliardicamente un 3d da presa per i fondelli sia il minimo.....si incraponano la moglie e questo pensa ai baci:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:alce tu pensa solamente alla scena.....lui chiuso nell'armadio....con le braghe calate....che rosica perchè la mogliettina si scambia qualche bacetto innocente.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:!!!!


Infatti Oscuro...ma  questo racconto e'vero come che Belen e'vergine,puzza un sacco di bruciato,,,e'vero pero'che sti fessi di cornutazzi esistono,scusate e'la priam volta ch lo dico a qualcuno qua',ma ci sta'


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti Oscuro...ma  questo racconto e'vero come che Belen e'vergine,puzza un sacco di bruciato,,,e'vero pero'che sti fessi di cornutazzi esistono,scusate e'la priam volta ch lo dico a qualcuno qua',ma ci sta'


Ma sono cose che siccome temono...dicono che non esistono eh?
Mica sono come noi due...che ne abbiamo visti di tutti i colori no?
...guerriero


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Appunto*

Questo cose esistono...ma essendo una perversione rimane nell'ambito della coppia....mentre così viene descritta paradossale e ridicola.....!!


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Il bacio mi da fastidio perchè mi sa di sentimento.
> 
> *Vederla godere mi piace molto perchè mi sa di porca. *
> 
> ...


Scusa ma vederla godere è una cosa, vederla godere grazie a un altro è diverso. Non sarà proprio questo il problema?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo cose esistono...ma essendo una perversione rimane nell'ambito della coppia....mentre così viene descritta paradossale e ridicola.....!!


Embè Oscuro...digiamocela...quanti vengono qui...a dirne di cotte e di crude del loro partner? Partendo dal fatto che ha tradito?
Quella è perversione (IMHO) non ste dichiarazioni che sanno tanto da film Tinto Brass Fermo Posta...

Guarda quello e l'altro Fallo
Su Fermo Posta c'è un episodio che visto con gli occhi di tradi fa scompisciare e così un altro di Fallo...

Figuriamoci se quel vecchio sporcaccione di Lothar...non è stato in mezzo a tutte queste questioni...


----------



## Rita1973 (1 Aprile 2011)

Queste cose esistono e ne esistonoa nche di peggio.......!!!! molto peggio....

Ma il punto è questo....

dal momento che uno dei due attori, inizia a non stare più nella parte, la parte gli va stretta, entra in crisi.... 

allora?? essendo una recita con degli effetti speciali, si aumentano gli effetti speciali o si ritorna invece al classico teatro?

Ed inotlre gli attori.... possibile che abbiano crisi di identità?
In questo ultimo caso... si diventa ciò che non si era


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Ed inotlre gli attori.... possibile che abbiano crisi di identità?


Quello nella parte di Trentalance sicuramente no :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello nella parte di Trentalance sicuramente no :rotfl::rotfl:


ma sai che trentalance ha uno sguardo molto romantico?
ho visto delle sue interviste e mi è sembrato intelligente e ironico, rispetto a rocco si prende molto meno sul serio


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che trentalace ha uno sguardo molto romantico?
> ho visto delle sue interviste e mi è sembrato intelligente e ironico, rispetto a rocco si prende molto meno sul serio


Come sai nel porno bisogna sempre inventare qualcosa di nuovo per attirare l'attenzione...
Rocco è mutuato da quell'attore francese che faceva supersex al secolo gabriel pontello. 
La fortuna di Rocco fu però quella di capire la tecnica del gonzo, inventata dal grandissimo John Stagliano.
Trentalance doveva porsi come un altro tipo, perchè la figura del mattatore era una cosa abusata nel porno, perchè ora la nuova idea è soddisfare la sempre maggior fetta di utenza femminile dei prodotti pornografici.


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

Sullo sguardo non saprei che dirti, ma mi divertii molto quando comparve in quella trasmissione condotta dalla ex iena Pif su MTV, come si chiama ? Il Testimone mi sembra.

Comunque, quando dicevo: quello nella parte di Trentalance, mi riferivo all'amico dei due battipanni.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> gabriel pontello.


Ifix Tchen Tchen :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Queste cose esistono e ne esistonoa nche di peggio.......!!!! molto peggio....
> 
> Ma il punto è questo....
> 
> ...


Ci vuole ironia...
Come dire chiameremo certi giochi "situazioni" da sperimentare.
O continui a inventarti giochi nuovi o ti calmi no?
Dai su...come dire...dopo che lo abbiamo fatto strano in tutti i modi...magari riusciamo ad apprezzare...quello tutto intimo sotto le coperte al buio...e a luce spenta no?

Se hai una partner che ha fantasia...
Fidati...ne hai di cose da combinare eh?
Ti smoni se una invece...a questo no, quell'altro neanche...finisci per non chiedere più niente e poi a disinteressartene eh?

A che scopo regalare certo intimo...se poi non lo indossi mai?
E neanche crei le occasioni intriganti per indossarlo?


----------



## Rita1973 (1 Aprile 2011)

Scusate... conosco Rocco solo grazie alla pubblicità delle patatine.. non sapevo neanche chi fosse.... con ciò ho detto tutto 

il mio intervento è rivolto a tutte le sfere della vita, quando si perde il contatto con il nostro SE interiore.. si perde la strada... ed è più facile di quello che si crede


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ifix Tchen Tchen :mrgreen:


Ah che mito!
Al liceo...eheheheheeh..


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> A che scopo regalare certo intimo...se poi non lo indossi mai?
> E neanche crei le occasioni intriganti per indossarlo?


Ma che noioso, magari quel certo intimo a lei fa schifo. Mica siamo bamboline pronte sempre a dire sì eh.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma che noioso, magari quel certo intimo a lei fa schifo. Mica siamo bamboline pronte sempre a dire sì eh.


Lo so...MK...
Ma almeno un piccolo si ogni tanto in mezzo a milioni di NO...aiuta eh? 
Ok...la prossima volta che una mi dice...mettiti elegante che usciamo...le rispondo..non sono un bambolotto nelle tue mani...e mi fa schifo mettermi elegante...e sticazzi eh?...


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*Conte*

A me chiede il contrario...mettiti sportivo...ogni tanto....:rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè Oscuro...digiamocela...quanti vengono qui...a dirne di cotte e di crude del loro partner? Partendo dal fatto che ha tradito?
> Quella è perversione (IMHO) non ste dichiarazioni che sanno tanto da film Tinto Brass Fermo Posta...
> 
> Guarda quello e l'altro Fallo
> ...


 
daiii Conte stai esagerando...io sono  una persona normale come tutti..qui'mi diverto,vado sopra le righe e lo so',ma c'e'un limite a tutto.
Concordo,anche qui'per la prima volta con Mk,vedere godere la moglie per mano altrui,e'squallido e schifoso,oppure come lei fa'capire significa che al cervo a primavera,non tira'piu'o che sta 'diventando gay,chissa'se dopo l'amante lo cavalca....
che porcherie mi fai dire


----------



## oscuro (1 Aprile 2011)

*lothar*

Certo.....:rotfl::rotfl:Battipanni a smanacciarsi...dentro al mobile....:rotfl:!!!


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Conte stai esagerando...io sono  una persona normale come tutti..qui'mi diverto,vado sopra le righe e lo so',ma c'e'un limite a tutto.
> Concordo,anche qui'per la prima volta con Mk,vedere godere la moglie per mano altrui,e'squallido e schifoso,oppure come lei fa'capire significa che al cervo a primavera,non tira'piu'o che sta 'diventando gay,chissa'se dopo l'amante lo cavalca....
> che porcherie mi fai dire


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH...maddai 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQnn0HP5DbI&feature=related
Con dedica al nostro Daniele...
Ciò Lothar guarda al momento in cui lui lega lei alla pianta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo so...MK...
> Ma almeno un piccolo si ogni tanto in mezzo a milioni di NO...aiuta eh?
> Ok...la prossima volta che una mi dice...mettiti elegante che usciamo...le rispondo..non sono un bambolotto nelle tue mani...e mi fa schifo mettermi elegante...e sticazzi eh?...


 
Questa la devo quotare:up:


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma che noioso, magari quel certo intimo a lei fa schifo. Mica siamo bamboline pronte sempre a dire sì eh.


si suppone che se un uomo ti regala dell'intimo è perchè sa che ti piace o comunque apprezzerebbe vedertelo indossare. Questo credo possa solo far piacere a una donna....sapere di poter dare e ricevere piacere da un uomo...

mi sa che io e te siamo agli antipodi


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> si suppone che se un uomo ti regala dell'intimo è perchè sa che ti piace o comunque apprezzerebbe vedertelo indossare. Questo credo possa solo far piacere a una donna....sapere di poter dare e ricevere piacere da un uomo...
> 
> mi sa che io e te siamo agli antipodi


Beh poi se lo gioca eh?
Dato che non lo indossa per me...passo poi davanti alle vetrine...sogno poi scorlo la testa e mi dico...NO...soldi buttati..
Poi le farò un discorsetto che suona così...l'intimo non è affatto importante...
Tanto poi...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAAH...maddai
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQnn0HP5DbI&feature=related
> Con dedica al nostro Daniele...
> Ciò Lothar guarda al momento in cui lui lega lei alla pianta...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 
stasera lo faccio.....ma il cervazzo dove e'finito???secondo me si impigliato le mega corna nel bosco..sai come vedendo il suo amore impalata dall'amante..puo'succedere


----------



## Tubarao (1 Aprile 2011)

Facciamo a chi ce l'ha più lungo e a chi sputa più lontano ? 

Dai comincio io.............


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come sai nel porno bisogna sempre inventare qualcosa di nuovo per attirare l'attenzione...
> Rocco è mutuato da quell'attore francese che faceva supersex al secolo gabriel pontello.
> La fortuna di Rocco fu però quella di capire la tecnica del gonzo, inventata dal grandissimo John Stagliano.
> Trentalance doveva porsi come un altro tipo, perchè la figura del mattatore era una cosa abusata nel porno, perchè ora la nuova idea è soddisfare la sempre maggior fetta di utenza femminile dei prodotti pornografici.


non è della strategia del porno che m'interessavo.
ma dell'uomo trentalance che ,al di là del suo lavoro ,dimostra una dolcezza ed una sensibilità (oserei dire un'eleganza di modi) che destabilizzano.


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Facciamo a chi ce l'ha più lungo e a chi sputa più lontano ?
> 
> Dai comincio io.............


Le donne possono partecipare facendo a chi sputa più lungo e chi ce l'ha più lontano........


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> si suppone che se un uomo ti regala dell'intimo è perchè sa che ti piace o comunque apprezzerebbe vedertelo indossare. Questo credo possa solo far piacere a una donna....sapere di poter dare e ricevere piacere da un uomo...
> 
> mi sa che io e te siamo agli antipodi


 
Eppure una volta dicevano a me che sembrava stessi sempre dalla parte dei maschi :mrgreen:. Si capisce che sono cambiata. Se l'intimo piace a me è un'altra cosa, indossarlo per fare piacere a lui non esiste. Gli devo piacere io, non la confezione...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> si suppone che se un uomo ti regala dell'intimo è perchè sa che ti piace o comunque apprezzerebbe vedertelo indossare. Questo credo possa solo far piacere a una donna....sapere di poter dare e ricevere piacere da un uomo...
> 
> mi sa che io e te siamo agli antipodi


Certo Farfalla e'cosi',se no cosa si regala a fare???Io l'adoro...e bellissimo e intriga tanto......si sei proprio l'opposto,,senza dubbio..:up:


----------



## Minerva (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Certo Farfalla e'cosi',se no cosa si regala a fare???Io l'adoro...e bellissimo e intriga tanto......si sei proprio l'opposto,,*senza dubbio*..:up:


 e anche MK è passata tra le fighe di legno:mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e anche MK è passata tra le fighe di legno:mrgreen:


Mi è quasi caduto in terra il pc :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e anche MK è passata tra le fighe di legno:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> *si suppone che se un uomo ti regala dell'intimo è perchè sa che ti piace *o comunque apprezzerebbe vedertelo indossare. Questo credo possa solo far piacere a una donna....sapere di poter dare e ricevere piacere da un uomo...
> 
> mi sa che io e te siamo agli antipodi


Non è detto, esistono anche quelli che ti regalano qualcosa per il proprio piacere personale e non perché magari piacerebbe vederlo indossato da te.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non è detto, esistono anche quelli che ti regalano qualcosa per il proprio piacere personale e non perché magari piacerebbe vederlo indossato da te.


Il prorpio piacere personale è vederlo indossare a una donna. E in quel momento la donna sei tu...Non vedo motivo per non fare piacere al proprio uomo.


----------



## Daniele (1 Aprile 2011)

Non so perchè...ma per farmi piacere la mia donna deve regalarmi una Mercedes SLK nuova di pacca? Sto bene con lei, ma se dovessi fare delle azioni per il mio piacere...che cazzo dovrei fare per quella maledetta SLK???


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo, una cosa è certa. In futuro mi accontenterò di sapere e non di assistere. Occhio non vede cuore non duole.


Ma scusa, io non capisco.
Posso capire l'eccitazione di vedere la propria moglie che fa sesso con un altro. Ma a che scopo farle fare sesso se poi non guardi? Magari lei te lo racconta, ma allora tanto vale che si resti nel campo della fantasia... ma forse ci sono sfumature che io non riesco a cogliere.
E poi, se ormai li hai visti e hai capito che tua moglie è coinvolta dal tipo, a che serve non guardare più? La gelosia secondo me resta, anzi. Non guardando potresti avere ancora più paura e meno controllo rispetto alla situazione.

Insomma, per me ci sono 2 opzioni: se proprio questo gioco vi piace tu continua a guardare e spera che con l'abitudine passi la gelosia, altrimenti (e questa è la cosa che io farei) interrompetelo e tornate alle vostre abitudini sessuali di sempre, perchè mi pare che vi siate invischiati in un vortice pericoloso e un po' ossessivo.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> e anche MK è passata tra le fighe di legno:mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il prorpio piacere personale è vederlo indossare a una donna. E in quel momento la donna sei tu...Non vedo motivo per non fare piacere al proprio uomo.


Oh sia ben chiaro...io l'intimo non lo rifiuto mai, nemmeno se non è proprio il mio stile. 

Non lo so, mi darebbe un tantino fastidio, preferirei me lo regalasse per far piacere a me, lucidare la mia vanità, e basta...lo so..un tantino egoista. :carneval:


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il prorpio piacere personale è vederlo indossare a una donna. E in quel momento la donna sei tu...Non vedo motivo per non fare piacere al proprio uomo.


Forse perchè si è anche PERSONE con idee gusti opinioni ecc.ecc. Poi Farfy che dire, io preferisco il desiderio nudo e crudo. Certe cose quando quel tipo di desiderio c'è, non servono...


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh sia ben chiaro...io l'intimo non lo rifiuto mai, nemmeno se non è proprio il mio stile.
> 
> Non lo so, mi darebbe un tantino fastidio, preferirei me lo regalasse per far piacere a me, lucidare la mia vanità, e basta...*lo so..un tantino egoista.* :carneval:


Io pure, egoista egocentrica presuntuosa e narcisista


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io pure, egoista egocentrica presuntuosa e narcisista


   
Sarò mica anche io figa di legno?


----------



## Sole (1 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Queste cose esistono e ne esistonoa nche di peggio.......!!!! molto peggio....
> 
> Ma il punto è questo....
> 
> ...


Sì. Secondo me il punto è questo.

Che quando alzi la soglia del piacere, ti viene voglia di alzarla sempre di più. E non ci sarebbe niente di male, in questo. Se non che a volte, alzando questa soglia all'infinito, si entra senza rendersene conto in una dimensione nella quale non ci si riconosce più totalmente. E può capitare che, dopo un primo momento di incertezza, gli scrupoli spariscano e si vada avanti.

Ma è difficile stabilire se ci si evolva, cambiando davvero o, semplicemente, si diventi una persona diversa da quella che, in fondo, si vorrebbe essere.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sarò mica anche io figa di legno?


:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è della strategia del porno che m'interessavo.
> ma dell'uomo trentalance che ,al di là del suo lavoro ,dimostra una dolcezza ed una sensibilità (oserei dire un'eleganza di modi) che destabilizzano.


Embè?
Perchè chi fa porno dev'essere di necessità un grezzo e volgare?
La mia amica che fa l'escort è dolcissima, anzi ha una bellezza rinascimentale...mica ha la faccia da putanon eh?


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è della strategia del porno che m'interessavo.
> ma *dell'uomo trentalance *che ,al di là del suo lavoro ,dimostra una dolcezza ed una sensibilità (oserei dire un'eleganza di modi) che destabilizzano.


Non l'ho visto in un suo film, ma solo quando partecipò ad un reality....però, si lascia apprezzare. :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il prorpio piacere personale è vederlo indossare a una donna. E in quel momento la donna sei tu...Non vedo motivo per non fare piacere al proprio uomo.


Forse perchè non sei affatto considerato il "proprio" uomo eh?
Ma qualcuno indegno di quel titolo...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Oh sia ben chiaro...io l'intimo non lo rifiuto mai, nemmeno se non è proprio il mio stile.
> 
> Non lo so, mi darebbe un tantino fastidio, preferirei me lo regalasse per far piacere a me, lucidare la mia vanità, e basta...lo so..un tantino egoista. :carneval:


Ascoltami bene Eliade...
Mai regalato dell'intimo alla prima che capita...
Cerco di capire che cosa le farebbe davvero piacere indossare...qualcosa che lei specchiandosi esclamasse...come mi sento insomma particolare, via...
Certo che uno te lo regala per farti piacere...ma cavoli sei tu quella che può capire quanto per lui sia bello e importante vedertelo indossare no?
Altrimenti non te ne regalerà mai più e si sentirà perfino stupido per averlo fatto.

Eliade tu mi regali un libro convintissima che quel libro mi piacerà...
Io inizio a leggerlo per farti contenta...ma pagina dopo pagina, capisco cosa hai voluto dirmi con quel libro e perchè me lo hai regalato...io vado in estasi eh? Ti chiamo dieci volte al giorno per commentarlo assieme...per dirti...ma come hai fatto a capirmi così bene?

Pensa invece passano i mesi...
Tu timida fai...ma per caso...hai dato un'occhiatina al libro che ti ho regalato? 
E io...ah non ho avuto tempo, non ne ho avuto voglia, non mi piace leggere...ecc.ecc..ecc...

Tu mi regalerai ancora qualcosa?


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Forse perchè si è anche PERSONE con idee gusti opinioni ecc.ecc. Poi Farfy che dire, io preferisco il desiderio nudo e crudo. Certe cose quando quel tipo di desiderio c'è, non servono...


LO SO.
Ma immagina che tu sapessi di poter amplificare il suo desiderio nei tuoi confronti attraverso qualche strumento come la lingerie...
saresti stupida e orgogliosa a non approffittarne NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


----------



## Eliade (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascoltami bene Eliade...
> Mai regalato dell'intimo alla prima che capita...
> Cerco di capire che cosa le farebbe davvero piacere indossare...qualcosa che lei specchiandosi esclamasse...come mi sento insomma particolare, via...
> Certo che uno te lo regala per farti piacere...ma cavoli sei tu quella che può capire quanto per lui sia bello e importante vedertelo indossare no?
> ...


Conte...ma quante pippe mentali ti fai? 
A parte che il discorso era generale...
Dicevo solo che mi darebbe un pochino fastidio ricevere un regalo che dovrei usare/indossare per far piacere a lui, cioè lo farei anche...preferirei un regalo fatto per far piacere a me. 
Tutto qua, il discorso era puramente teorico/filosofico...nella pratica quando si tratta di intimo/abbigliamento/accessori me ne frego se il regalo è stato fatto per far piacere me o lui...
Materialista, lo so...risparmiatemi/vi tempo nel scriverlo.


----------



## MK (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> LO SO.
> Ma immagina che tu sapessi di poter amplificare il suo desiderio nei tuoi confronti attraverso qualche strumento come la lingerie...
> saresti stupida e orgogliosa a non approffittarne NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO?


Amplificarlo ulteriormente sarebbe stato impossibile...


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Amplificarlo ulteriormente sarebbe stato impossibile...


 :up:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Amplificarlo ulteriormente sarebbe stato impossibile...


Se lo dici tu...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu...


adesso che ho visto Giacobazzi posso venire qua'.


----------



## Simy (1 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso che ho visto Giacobazzi posso venire qua'.


 ehi! come mai a quest'ora sul forum?


----------



## lothar57 (1 Aprile 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ehi! come mai a quest'ora sul forum?


ora???per me e'l'alba Simy.....buona notte Roma...e'un po'che manco..troppo bella buona searat


----------



## passante (1 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. ...


va bene, ma ora veniamo al dunque. lui com'è. gnoccolone? :carneval: :carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso che ho visto Giacobazzi posso venire qua'.


Come fai a conoscere lui...il mitico Oste Giacobazzi?

Il più pazzo costruttore d'organi d'Italia...
Lui il mito...
http://www.alessandrogiacobazzi.org/


----------



## Giolovegio (2 Aprile 2011)

Lo avete fatto scappare................

	
	
		
		
	


	




Sniff sniff..cmq non so perkè..........l'inizio discussione mi è sembrato un po inventato......come quelle storielle dei giornaletti porno ke si usavano una volta......Bhò sarà perkè l'autore.....ha esposto il caso un po giornalettisticamente e troppo in fretta dopo la registrazione.........
Data Registrazione: 30/03/2011


----------



## Alce Veloce (2 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Conte...ma quante pippe mentali ti fai?
> A parte che il discorso era generale...
> Dicevo solo che mi darebbe un pochino fastidio ricevere un regalo che dovrei usare/indossare per far piacere a lui, cioè lo farei anche...preferirei un regalo fatto per far piacere a me.
> Tutto qua, il discorso era puramente teorico/filosofico...nella pratica quando si tratta di intimo/abbigliamento/accessori me ne frego se il regalo è stato fatto per far piacere me o lui...
> Materialista, lo so...risparmiatemi/vi tempo nel scriverlo.


 
Sai cosa penso: che l'intimo sia un regalo che si fa al rapporto, non alla persona.
Innegabile che un bell'intimo piaccia ad una donna (se di buon gusto l'intimo, se di buon gusto la donna) ed altrettanto innegabile il fatto che piaccia all'uomo che lo regala. E' un regalo che si fa al desiderio reciproco, al narcisismo femminile, all'istinto predatore maschile.

Un gioco dove la donna assapora il desiderio del proprio compagno, sente su di sè il suo sguardo, se ne compiace, se ne sente premiata, dove l'uomo, senza sensi di colpa o morali idiote si sente libero di  esternare la propria avidità di lei, lasciar che il suo sguardo si faccia apertamente maschio.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso: che l'intimo sia un regalo che si fa al rapporto, non alla persona.
> Innegabile che un bell'intimo piaccia ad una donna (se di buon gusto l'intimo, se di buon gusto la donna) ed altrettanto innegabile il fatto che piaccia all'uomo che lo regala. E' un regalo che si fa al desiderio reciproco, al narcisismo femminile, all'istinto predatore maschile.
> 
> *Un gioco dove la donna assapora il desiderio del proprio compagno, sente su di sè il suo sguardo, se ne compiace, se ne sente premiata, dove l'uomo, senza sensi di colpa o morali idiote si sente libero di esternare la propria avidità di lei, lasciar che il suo sguardo si faccia apertamente maschio*.


 sembri bonolis alla sfilata dell'intimo di ciao darwin:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sembri bonolis alla sfilata dell'intimo di ciao darwin:mrgreen:


:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Lo avete fatto scappare................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cioè
Le rubriche...lettere al direttore, il divano di lady chatterley...sulla mitica rivista LE ORE...
Erano tutte cose inventate? 

Io ho sempre creduto che fossero vere e mi dicevo...ma senti qua cosa fanno le donne con gli altri...a me non capitano mai ste cose...

Mi crolla un mito...
Io ci credevoooooooo...
E le lettere a Selena?
Ehi erano firmate...Rosetta U. Pordenone, Clara Roma, Ines da Alessandria...

Cara Selena,
sono un po' confusa, ti dico perchè. Da qualche mese ho serie difficoltà con gli uomini. Quando sono a letto con loro non riesco a lasciarmi andare, loro mi maneggiano, mi titillano anche delicatamente, piantano i loro penconi energici nei miei orifizi, ma io a stento riesco a sentire anche un solo un po' di piacere.


Ma erano tutte balleeeeeeeeeee????


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sembri bonolis alla sfilata dell'intimo di ciao darwin:mrgreen:


Donna ricorda.
Quel giorno che passerai un centro commerciale e non avrai sentito su di te neanche uno sguardo maschile...sappilo...è giunta l'ora donna per te...di...bere la cicuta.


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna ricorda.
> Quel giorno che passerai un centro commerciale e non avrai sentito su di te neanche uno sguardo maschile...sappilo...è giunta l'ora donna per te...di...bere la cicuta.


sì,sarà un giorno triste...è innegabile. ma c'è di peggio


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì,sarà un giorno triste...è innegabile. ma c'è di peggio


Si si fidati...infatti ho passato un triduo di passione con mia moglie...ma è passata...dai vado a riprendermela che oggi la dimettono...
Bau bau fece il cane
Miao miao fece il gatto...

Sarò eh una lurida persona eh?
La moglie sotto i ferri e lui spara cazzate in un forum...
Che lurida persona che sono...
Una merda di marito...

Ognuno fa come può e come riesce...

E come mi dice il grande Lothar...
sono delle Sante a sopportarci...( le mogli)


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna ricorda.
> Quel giorno che passerai un centro commerciale e non avrai sentito su di te neanche uno sguardo maschile...sappilo...è giunta l'ora donna per te...di...bere la cicuta.


Ma che, una donna vvive solo per questo????
Suvvia donne, fatemi un piacere, smentite questo clichè, se no sarò estremamente obbligato di diventare maschilista senza nessun ritegno!


----------



## oceansize (2 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che, una donna vvive solo per questo????


veramente sono gli uomini che vivono solo per questo  
non tutti ovviamente...


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

oceansize ha detto:


> veramente sono gli uomini che vivono solo per questo
> non tutti ovviamente...


Cioè per guardare le donne?  Io guardo le Alfa d'epoca quando le vedo, potrebbe esserci na gnoccolona da paura davanti a me che il mio sgardo rimane perso per la Giulietta Spider , sai com'è, dal mio punto di vista nel mondo ci sono più donne che uomini, ogni giorno può cappitarmi di vedere un numero imprecisato di donne belle e quindi perchè scaldarmi tanto per qualcosa di così inflazionato???  Quando mai vedi una Giulietta Spider in giro, oppure una Maserati Bora? Oppure una Lotus Super Seven???


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si si fidati...infatti ho passato un triduo di passione con mia moglie...ma è passata...dai vado a riprendermela che oggi la dimettono...
> Bau bau fece il cane
> Miao miao fece il gatto...
> 
> ...


Non sei una merda di marito. Bisogna pure esorcizzare la paura e l'impotenza.
Un bacio conte


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sei una merda di marito. Bisogna pure esorcizzare la paura e l'impotenza.
> Un bacio conte


Mavala'...pe' na' vorta che l'ha imbroccata, glije dici pure che se sbaja?


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma che, una donna vvive solo per questo????
> Suvvia donne, fatemi un piacere, smentite questo clichè, se no sarò estremamente obbligato di diventare maschilista senza nessun ritegno!


 ho avuto la fortuna di avere un bell'aspetto ma tutto il resto me lo sono conquistata : la mia famiglia, il lavoro...sono queste le mie priorità.
dicevo in altro post che un prossimo passo , chissà...sarà quello di diventar nonna (anche se mia figlia oggi è molto lontana da questo ed è immersa nello studio e nei suoi interessi).
questo non vuol dire che anche a sessantanni rinuncerò mai alla mia femminilità e alla cura delle'esteriorità che per me è sempre stato un gioco divertente .
poi , la cosa bella d'invecchiare insieme a mio marito è che lui potrà sempre rivedermi anche con gli occhi di quella bella ragazza di poco più di ventanni che ha conosciuto .
ma gli anni non sono mica passati inutilmente...ho cresciuto una ragazza stupenda, ho costruito una famiglia e un'azienda .
forse perderò lo sguardo degli uomini ma non la loro stima


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

Mineva, il problema è che alcune donne fanno girare il loro mondo dietro a questo sguardo!!! Pensa, quante traditrici di questo forum hanno tradito perchè volevano essere appprezzate da chi non era scontato (il marito)?? Secondo me, anche se non lo dicono perchè è brutto, quasi tutte.
Mi tira su il morale sapere che qualche donna non reputa appprezzamento per la propria persona solo lpo sguardo di uomini in giro, in questo sento che c'è ancora qualche essere umano e non solo esseri peggio delle bestie.
Capisco che l'apprezzamento possa piacere, nel mio caso a me mette in imbarazzo, ma proprio non capisco come possa cambiare la vita di una persona per una cotal boiata.


----------



## Eliade (2 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Sai cosa penso: che l'intimo sia un regalo che si fa al rapporto, non alla persona.
> Innegabile che un bell'intimo piaccia ad una donna (se di buon gusto l'intimo, se di buon gusto la donna) ed altrettanto innegabile il fatto che piaccia all'uomo che lo regala. E' un regalo che si fa al desiderio reciproco, al narcisismo femminile, all'istinto predatore maschile.
> 
> Un gioco dove la donna assapora il desiderio del proprio compagno, sente su di sè il suo sguardo, se ne compiace, se ne sente premiata, dove l'uomo, senza sensi di colpa o morali idiote si sente libero di  esternare la propria avidità di lei, lasciar che il suo sguardo si faccia apertamente maschio.


   
Messa così ti do ragione. 
Scrivi sempre molto bene...



passante ha detto:


> va bene, ma ora veniamo al dunque. lui com'è. gnoccolone? :carneval: :carneval::carneval:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:
In effetti..ora che mi ci fai pensare...


----------



## Minerva (2 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Mineva, il problema è che alcune donne fanno girare il loro mondo dietro a questo sguardo*!!! Pensa, quante traditrici di questo forum hanno tradito perchè volevano essere appprezzate da chi non era scontato (il marito)?? Secondo me, anche se non lo dicono perchè è brutto, quasi tutte.*
> Mi tira su il morale sapere che qualche donna non reputa appprezzamento per la propria persona solo lpo sguardo di uomini in giro, in questo sento che c'è ancora qualche essere umano e non solo esseri peggio delle bestie.
> Capisco che l'apprezzamento possa piacere, nel mio caso a me mette in imbarazzo, ma proprio non capisco come possa cambiare la vita di una persona per una cotal boiata.


 non mi piacciono questi riferimenti alle spalle degli altri, dani.se parlo di me non lo faccio  a paragone di  nessuno ...sia ben chiaro


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

Detta al cuckold di turno! Non sempre quello che si vuole è da richiedere al partner, sopratutto se si ha qualche devianza (e mi spiace tu l'hai). Per quello che ho sentito solitamente chi troppo vuole nulla stringe, capisco le voglie, c'è però un ma, quelle si possono anche far passare e curare il rapporto al meglio. Ci sono persone che non sono capaci di fare sesso con uno e stare con l'altro, ne sei consapevole? Sei consapevole che questo tuo godere nell'essere cornutazzo potrebbe portarti a non avere più tua moglie, che ora ti sta assecondando, ma dimmi, se trovasse un uomo che le piace davvero, che le piace più di te, cosa faresti? 
Hai inziato un gioco pericolosissimo che dall'altra parte ha un guadagno minimo, ma adesso hai inziato. Se fossi stato in te sarei andato a parlare con uno psicologo, ne avevi sinceramente molto bisogno.


----------



## Daniele (2 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non mi piacciono questi riferimenti alle spalle degli altri, dani.se parlo di me non lo faccio  a paragone di  nessuno ...sia ben chiaro


Più che altro è un atteggiamento femminile che ho visto in molte donne e ragazze, cosa secondo me orribile. Non comprendo tutt'ora questo bisogno di avere apprezzamenti, per me è un sminuire le qualità della persona stessa.
Io non ho mai e poi mai fatto apprezzamenti fisici, ma solo perchè lo reputavo una evidenza che non era da sottolineare, ho sempre preferito invece rimarcare i pregi della persona in sè, privata della sua fisicità.
Ovvio che questo mio modo non scatena l'attenzione delle donne, ovvviamente lo so, ma dal mio punto di vista questa è un primo modo per vedere se io e le altre persone possiamo in un qualche modo andare daccordo.


----------



## Sterminator (2 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Detta al cuckold di turno! Non sempre quello che si vuole è da richiedere al partner, sopratutto se si ha qualche devianza (e mi spiace tu l'hai). Per quello che ho sentito solitamente chi troppo vuole nulla stringe, capisco le voglie, c'è però un ma, quelle si possono anche far passare e curare il rapporto al meglio. Ci sono persone che non sono capaci di fare sesso con uno e stare con l'altro, ne sei consapevole? Sei consapevole che questo tuo godere nell'essere cornutazzo potrebbe portarti a non avere più tua moglie, che ora ti sta assecondando, ma dimmi, se trovasse un uomo che le piace davvero, che le piace più di te, cosa faresti?
> Hai inziato un gioco pericolosissimo che dall'altra parte ha un guadagno minimo, ma adesso hai inziato. *Se fossi stato in te sarei andato a parlare con uno psicologo, *ne avevi sinceramente molto bisogno.


Ed anche uno bravo....:mrgreen:

c'e' da scegliere per un comportamento simile....

dalla omosessualita' latente che proietta nella moglie la voglia di essere posseduto dal terzo al vedere nell'esibizione della moglie con l'altro, i propri genitori magari spiati da piccolo mentre ciulavano...

brrrrr....

magari e' pure mezzo impotente (o lo diventera') e fa bingo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mo' ha paura che la moglie invaghendosi del montone, lo escluderebbe dall'amore di lei...

come un figlio che ha paura di perdere l'amore dei propri genitori...

insomma, potrebbe finire tutto nel sangue...

un emulo di Camillo Casati-Stampa....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non sei una merda di marito. Bisogna pure esorcizzare la paura e l'impotenza.
> Un bacio conte


Grazie Sabi.
Vero bisogna esorcizzare la paura...trovare sempre il modo di tener su tutta la baracca sempre...


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho avuto la fortuna di avere un bell'aspetto ma tutto il resto me lo sono conquistata : la mia famiglia, il lavoro...sono queste le mie priorità.
> dicevo in altro post che un prossimo passo , chissà...sarà quello di diventar nonna (anche se mia figlia oggi è molto lontana da questo ed è immersa nello studio e nei suoi interessi).
> questo non vuol dire che anche a sessantanni rinuncerò mai alla mia femminilità e alla cura delle'esteriorità che per me è sempre stato un gioco divertente .
> poi , la cosa bella d'invecchiare insieme a mio marito è che lui potrà sempre rivedermi anche con gli occhi di quella bella ragazza di poco più di ventanni che ha conosciuto .
> ...


Pensa se non avessi conosciuto tuo marito e tutto quello che volevi realizzare con lui, non si fosse realizzato.
Per il resto sei stata bravissima.
La stima! Bel post!:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Più che altro è un atteggiamento femminile che ho visto in molte donne e ragazze, cosa secondo me orribile. Non comprendo tutt'ora questo bisogno di avere apprezzamenti, per me è un sminuire le qualità della persona stessa.
> Io non ho mai e poi mai fatto apprezzamenti fisici, ma solo perchè lo reputavo una evidenza che non era da sottolineare, ho sempre preferito invece rimarcare i pregi della persona in sè, privata della sua fisicità.
> Ovvio che questo mio modo non scatena l'attenzione delle donne, ovvviamente lo so, ma dal mio punto di vista questa è un primo modo per vedere se io e le altre persone possiamo in un qualche modo andare daccordo.


Mah...se noi abbiamo il pene e loro la vagina...un perchè ci sarà...corna o non corna...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVakehIXl_0


----------



## feeling (2 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho avuto la fortuna di avere un bell'aspetto ma tutto il resto me lo sono conquistata : la mia famiglia, il lavoro...sono queste le mie priorità.
> dicevo in altro post che un prossimo passo , chissà...sarà quello di diventar nonna (anche se mia figlia oggi è molto lontana da questo ed è immersa nello studio e nei suoi interessi).
> questo non vuol dire che anche a sessantanni rinuncerò mai alla mia femminilità e alla cura delle'esteriorità che per me è sempre stato un gioco divertente .
> poi , la cosa bella d'invecchiare insieme a mio marito è che lui potrà sempre rivedermi anche con gli occhi di quella bella ragazza di poco più di ventanni che ha conosciuto .
> ...


Mi è piaciuto molto questo tuo posto.
Io credo di aver bisogno di entrambi, i complimenti per la mia estetica e per le mie capacità. Ma a differenza dell'estetica che è palesata, le capacità le riconoscono solo in pochi, e quindi gli apprezzamenti e la stima a riguardo sono più rare ma senza dubbio molto ma molto più appaganti.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

feeling ha detto:


> Mi è piaciuto molto questo tuo posto.
> Io credo di aver bisogno di entrambi, i complimenti per la mia estetica e per le mie capacità. Ma a differenza dell'estetica che è palesata, le capacità le riconoscono solo in pochi, e quindi gli apprezzamenti e la stima a riguardo sono più rare ma senza dubbio molto ma molto più appaganti.


Ok...ma vista sotto un altro punto di vista è anche impedirsi di dare le perle ai porci no?
Mettiamo che: io veda in te solo una bella passera da farci determinate cosine...hai voglia tu di dimostrare che tu sei anche altro: hai voglia.
Quindi chi misconosce le tue capacità non può valorizzare la tua persona e quindi non ti potrà mai essere amico.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> daiii Conte stai esagerando...io sono  una persona normale come tutti..qui'mi diverto,vado sopra le righe e lo so',ma c'e'un limite a tutto.
> Concordo,anche qui'per la prima volta con Mk,vedere godere la moglie per mano altrui,e'squallido e schifoso,oppure come lei fa'capire significa che* al cervo a primavera*,non tira'piu'o che sta 'diventando gay,chissa'se dopo l'amante lo cavalca....
> che porcherie mi fai dire





lothar57 ha detto:


> stasera lo faccio.....ma il* cervazzo* dove e'finito???secondo me si impigliato le mega corna nel bosco..sai come vedendo il suo amore impalata dall'amante..puo'succedere



Mi disgusta leggere certe cose

e anche tanto

il fatto che tu non approvi quello che qualcun altro (non lo approvo e non lo comprendo nemmeno io) non ti autorizza a rivolgerti a lui in certi modi


----------



## Irene (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi disgusta leggere certe cose
> 
> e anche tanto
> 
> il fatto che tu non approvi quello che qualcun altro (non lo approvo e non lo comprendo nemmeno io) non ti autorizza a rivolgerti a lui in certi modi


 
quoto..


----------



## Simy (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi disgusta leggere certe cose
> 
> e anche tanto
> 
> il fatto che tu non approvi quello che qualcun altro (non lo approvo e non lo comprendo nemmeno io) non ti autorizza a rivolgerti a lui in certi modi


 :up:


----------



## Sabina (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi disgusta leggere certe cose
> 
> e anche tanto
> 
> il fatto che tu non approvi quello che qualcun altro (non lo approvo e non lo comprendo nemmeno io) non ti autorizza a rivolgerti a lui in certi modi


Quoto anch'io


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Sempre a sparare su Lothar...dai lui è fatto così eh?
Non è un giglio ma un carciofo...


----------



## Irene (2 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre a sparare su Lothar...dai lui è fatto così eh?
> Non è un giglio ma un carciofo...


 
ma lui non è capace di difendersi da solo scusa?
tu gli devi fare da mamma?

poverino...
se spara lui va bene vero?

par condicio mio caro.....


----------



## Nocciola (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Mi disgusta leggere certe cose
> 
> e anche tanto
> 
> il fatto che tu non approvi quello che qualcun altro (non lo approvo e non lo comprendo nemmeno io) non ti autorizza a rivolgerti a lui in certi modi


Quoto anch'io:up:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Cos'è questo pollaio?
Verissimo Lothar usa un linguaggio pittoresco...
Verissimo dire cornutazzo in un forum dove si parla di certe realtà dolorose è blasfemo...ma dato che qui avete detto che il caso è farlocco...lui ha detto la sua parlando il suo linguaggio...come dire...ma scusa tu fai trombare la tua donna con un altro e poi soffri?...non voleva offendere...

Quintina, Farfalla, Irene, Sabina, Simy vi promuovo a maestre di vita...a furia di ripetizioni anche Lothar imparerà a dire meno parolacce...no?

Lothar aiuto...sono tutte incattivite con me non vogliono che siamo amici...qua dai passame la carta di credito...a sto giro per farci perdonare...un mazzo di fiori non basta...

ehm...scusatelo

Ma care maestre di vita, vi giro la domanda...
Se il vostro compagno vi dicesse voglio che tu scopi con un altro che rispondereste?
A. Scordatelo
B. Embè questo lo faccio già da molti anni e con chi meno ti immagini.
C. Ok, ci sto ma tu non ne saprai niente 
D. Ok, ma tu guardi.
E. Se mi innamoro poi sono cazzi tuoi...

Insomma come reagireste ad una richiesta così strampalata?


----------



## Irene (2 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'è questo pollaio?
> Verissimo Lothar usa un linguaggio pittoresco...
> Verissimo dire cornutazzo in un forum dove si parla di certe realtà dolorose è blasfemo...ma dato che qui avete detto che il caso è farlocco...lui ha detto la sua parlando il suo linguaggio...come dire...ma scusa tu fai trombare la tua donna con un altro e poi soffri?...non voleva offendere...
> 
> ...


Conte.....maestra di vita e gallina li puoi benissimo dire a tua madre!!!
senti.. la balia serve fino ad una certa età..
e a me pare che il soggetto sia ben oltre alla soglia della pubertà..
la smetti di difenderlo? che imparasse ad esprimersi..!!!


e la risposta alla tua domanda sai qual'è??
un mix di tutto quello che hai detto..:linguaccia::linguaccia::linguaccia:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Conte.....maestra di vita e gallina li puoi benissimo dire a tua madre!!!
> senti.. la balia serve fino ad una certa età..
> e a me pare che il soggetto sia ben oltre alla soglia della pubertà..
> la smetti di difenderlo? che imparasse ad esprimersi..!!!
> ...


brava Irene! :up:




quando arrivai qui diverse persone pensavano che fossi un troll o un clone anche io... embé? chi aveva ragione?


rimango dell'idea che non ci si dovrebbe rivolgere agli utenti così

Se la storia fosse vera (e noi non possiamo sapere se è vera o no, ma comunque io parto dal presupposto che tutte le storie che vengono raccontate qui siano vere) non è così che si dovrebbe dare il benvenuto ad un nuovo utente, che non ha insultato nessuno ma ha semplicemente raccontato un suo problema


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

Irene ha detto:


> Conte.....maestra di vita e gallina li puoi benissimo dire a tua madre!!!
> senti.. la balia serve fino ad una certa età..
> e a me pare che il soggetto sia ben oltre alla soglia della pubertà..
> la smetti di difenderlo? che imparasse ad esprimersi..!!!
> ...


Donna: la tua è tracotanza...
Come osi rivolgerti a me in questo modo?
Come sai che sono figlio di una gallina?

Che colpa ne ha Lothar se a scuola ha avuto maestre cattive...

Lotharrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....ocio sparano...aiutoooooooooo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> brava Irene! :up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Va ben hai ragione ok...
Si...:up:
Dai...su...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (2 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Va ben hai ragione ok...
> Si...:up:
> Dai...su...


----------



## Daniele (3 Aprile 2011)

Sull'argomento ho qualcosa da dire . Questo mi ricorda un mio amico che starà sempre solo senza possibilità di avere una vita di coppia, per colpa della sua sessualità deviata in continua mutazione. Caro Cuckold, quando si entra in una spirale come quella in cui sei felicemente entrato tu non ci si accontenta più, visto che la richiesta è stata accolta quella che è una cosa fuori dal normale diverrà normalità e quindi...si chederà ancora  di più per soddisfare nuove fantasie. Vero è che chiedere non costa nulla, ma c'è quella che si chiama buona decenza nel chiedere, c'è sempre un limite. Io non posso chiedere ad una persona di farsi felicemente fuori, potrebbe darmi un pugno in faccia perchè incazzato nero, sbaglio forse?  Ecco carissimo, adesso tu non lo vedi ma chiederai di più a tua moglie, anche se tenesse ancora botta tu andrai oltre ed oltre ed  oltre, chiederai quanto un uomo avido di provare e dopo...se supererai il limite, che supererai di certo, la curiosità è sempre elevata,  finirai solo come un cane, senza sesso, senza moglie che si fa sbattere da un altro, ma solo con Federica  per risolvere la  tua solitudine. 
Comunque il mio amico ha mandato a puttane ogni possibile rapporto umano con donne, anche con quella che era la maiala apposta per lui, che faceva quasi tutto quello che lui voleva (anzi, direi proprio tutto), ma lui riuscì a mandare a fanculo tutto pensando che una donna la può pensare come lui! Carissimo, la gelosia a volte è un buon sentimento se tenuta a bada per bene!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sull'argomento ho qualcosa da dire . Questo mi ricorda un mio amico che starà sempre solo senza possibilità di avere una vita di coppia, per colpa della sua sessualità deviata in continua mutazione. Caro Cuckold, quando si entra in una spirale come quella in cui sei felicemente entrato tu non ci si accontenta più, visto che la richiesta è stata accolta quella che è una cosa fuori dal normale diverrà normalità e quindi...si chederà ancora  di più per soddisfare nuove fantasie. Vero è che chiedere non costa nulla, ma c'è quella che si chiama buona decenza nel chiedere, c'è sempre un limite. Io non posso chiedere ad una persona di farsi felicemente fuori, potrebbe darmi un pugno in faccia perchè incazzato nero, sbaglio forse?  Ecco carissimo, adesso tu non lo vedi ma chiederai di più a tua moglie, anche se tenesse ancora botta tu andrai oltre ed oltre ed  oltre, chiederai quanto un uomo avido di provare e dopo...se supererai il limite, che supererai di certo, la curiosità è sempre elevata,  finirai solo come un cane, senza sesso, senza moglie che si fa sbattere da un altro, ma solo con Federica  per risolvere la  tua solitudine.
> Comunque il mio amico ha mandato a puttane ogni possibile rapporto umano con donne, anche con quella che era la maiala apposta per lui, che faceva quasi tutto quello che lui voleva (anzi, direi proprio tutto), ma lui riuscì a mandare a fanculo tutto pensando che una donna la può pensare come lui! Carissimo, la gelosia a volte è un buon sentimento se tenuta a bada per bene!


Beh una sana gelosia è sempre funzionale come afrodisiaco...
Tinto Brass docet.
Ma sto tema del cukold dovremo trattarlo in amore e sesso...

Se il vostro compagno vi esterna certe fantasie voi che fate?
Io ho osservato, comunque, che non è tanto importante che cosa chiediamo alle donne, ma come glielo chiediamo eh?
E se sappiamo chiedere...che cosa non fanno per noi uomini eh?

Donna tu mi devi fedeltà!
Conte chiedi troppo...prendimi tutte le volte che vuoi, quando vuoi, come vuoi, ma non chiedermi fedeltà...mi stritolerei in una morsa.


----------



## Daniele (3 Aprile 2011)

C'è un limite per chiedere, è quello che sorpassa il rispetto altrui. Poniamo che una donna si sente fareuna tale richiesta ma per lei la fedeltà al marito è una cosa che non vuole rinunciare per essa stessa.Ho avuto richieste di fare cose che vanno contro la mia natura personale, io non le ho fatte, so che in questo ho causato una minima delusione nella persona, ma è meglio per me, ma anche quella persona mi fece una delusione con quella richiesta. Il problema è quando la delusione della richiesta è così grande da  mettere in crisi tutto un rapporto, per me può esserci. 
Una cosa che non bisogna mai fare, avere delle aspettative su nostri pensieri dall'altro, del resto vivere insieme è già così difficile che non capisco le persone che si annoiano anche...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2011)

Daniele, vieni al raduno che ti faccio fare un giro sulla mia auto nuova


----------



## Daniele (3 Aprile 2011)

Niente raduno per Daniele, Chiara, magari in futuro, appena finito questo periodo in cui non mi concedo nulla...solo una cosa...che macchina è??? Io appena trovato un lavoro ho deciso di comprarmi una Alfa Romeo, una Mito, ma mi accontento di 135 CV per ora.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, allora pare non esista altro da fare che toglierti la fisima dei baci e goderti la situazione.
> Da come la dipingi è una storia che va bene ad entrambi ma che trova limite solo in quel particolare. Siamo strani, ammettiamolo: non segue molto la logica "vada per una trombata, mai baci no". Mi ricorda molto il famoso veto delle prostitute: "no baci in bocca".
> Parlagliene, ma renditi conto che effettivamente quando si tromba è difficilino non lasciarsi andare al bacio, anche molto intenso. Io non ne sarei capace, e mi demotiverebbe parecchio.
> *Scherzi a parte: prova a fare tu un personale lavoro interiore e trasformare questa tua idiosincrasia in un fattore..... eccitante! Sono convinto che con un po' di buona volontà potresti riuscirci*.


Mio caro Battipanni, benvenuto.

Magari non mi leggerai, ma mi piaceva quotare questo intervento di Alce, che ha riassunto tutto in modo egregio.
Secondo la mia esperienza in materia penso che la cosa dovrebbe funzionare proprio così: lavorando su te stesso ( visto che al momento mi sembri quello che "rincorre") dovresti riuscire a cogliere da questa esperienza solo le cose interessanti per la vostra coppia ( cioè: non per te o per lei, ma per entrambi) e lasciar perdere il resto.
Sono convinta che soffri la faccenda dei baci perchè tu li consideri una cosa esclusiva, più del rapporto sessuale stesso.

In seconda istanza, mi sento di smentire (ma è la mia esperienza) il discorso sulla dipendenza che molti hanno espresso. Io e mio marito frequentiamo certi locali e abbiamo avuto ( e continuiamo ad avere) questo tipo di esperienze: ci divertiamo, ma continuiamo a divertirci anche in altri modi, nei modi con cui ci siamo sempre divertiti. Continuiamo a fare l'amore in modo tradizionale, con un ingrediente in più, la complicità di aver condiviso la visione e il piacere sessuale dato e ricevuto a/da altre persone.
Lo facciamo quando possiamo e, soprattutto, quando sentiamo che va bene a entrambi. E' successo che a me non andasse  e non se ne è fatto nulla, e viceversa: l'importante è dirsi ciò che si prova e ciò che si vuole senza problemi. 
Ogni coppia che voglia lanciarsi in questo genere di "avventure" dovrebbe farlo gradualmente, con cautela, valutando di volta in volta gli aspetti piacevoli e quelli meno, confrontandosi in modo da correggere il tiro, se necessario. Più o meno come si fa con tutte e altre faccende della vita di coppia.
Ciao


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niente raduno per Daniele, Chiara, magari in futuro, appena finito questo periodo in cui non mi concedo nulla...solo una cosa...che macchina è??? Io appena trovato un lavoro ho deciso di comprarmi una Alfa Romeo, una Mito, ma mi accontento di 135 CV per ora.


Alfa Romeo Gtv 16V, è stato amore a prima vista!

Ha un caratterino.....abbiamo pure litigato:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> C'è un limite per chiedere, è quello che sorpassa il rispetto altrui. Poniamo che una donna si sente fareuna tale richiesta ma per lei la fedeltà al marito è una cosa che non vuole rinunciare per essa stessa.Ho avuto richieste di fare cose che vanno contro la mia natura personale, io non le ho fatte, so che in questo ho causato una minima delusione nella persona, ma è meglio per me, ma anche quella persona mi fece una delusione con quella richiesta. Il problema è quando la delusione della richiesta è così grande da  mettere in crisi tutto un rapporto, per me può esserci.
> Una cosa che non bisogna mai fare, avere delle aspettative su nostri pensieri dall'altro, del resto vivere insieme è già così difficile che non capisco le persone che si annoiano anche...


L'essere umano è pieno di risorse e sorprese eh?
Ma siamo in tempi in sui si può chiedere eh?
Mah...secondo me...proprio perchè sono fatto in un certo modo..a me sono state chieste certe cose eh?

La chitarrina...filù filù filà...


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ....... Quello che mi stupisce è questa cosa dei baci... anche sforzandomi non riesco a capire come possano dare fastidio i baci e il resto no



Anche secondo me il bacio e' un gesto eloquente e cercato in un rapporto sessuale molto coinvolgente ancor piu' se a livello sentimentale.

Ed effetivamente "bisogna essere allenati" per trombare senza coinvolgmento sentimentale, come fanno ad esempio i trombamici tra di loro, o gli amanti per puro svago.

Ammetto pure io che la cosa che mi da' piu' fastidio (quando ci penso),
sono i baci che la mia attuale compagna "*elargisse*"
in un tempo non molto remoto durante i rapporti sessuali con i suoi trombamici.

Riesco dunque a comprendere la psicologia del fare sesso o fare anche l'amore insieme al sesso.
Quindi e' normale che a Battipanni dia fastidio.


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

Rita1973 ha detto:


> Sai però battipanni...
> io posso capire ciò che provi in riferimento al bacio... e condivido hai letto infatti ciò che penso
> 
> Ma ti faccio un altra domanda..
> ...


parole saggie....


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ......
> In questo caso è come se lui vedesse la marionette parlare anzichè tacere...e sente che la marionetta dice Ti amo ad un altro. *Perchè da quel che ho letto lui associa il bacio..ad un tiamo*. (Parlo da uomo eh?).


*Centro *!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :up:


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> *Centro *!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :up:


Ahahahahaha....ciaooooooooo...hai visto le foto che ho messo nel profilo? Ci si ride eh?
Fine ot...
Tirano belle arie sai nel forum ora?
Ciaooooooo...
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2011)

mah.....


io ho baciato tanti uomini nella mia vita....... e di sicuro non li ho amati tutti


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha....ciaooooooooo...hai visto le foto che ho messo nel profilo? Ci si ride eh?
> Fine ot...
> Tirano belle arie sai nel forum ora?
> Ciaooooooo...
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Le ho viste eccome !!!!!!!!
Poi quella di Biancaneve mi ha fatto sbiellare !!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tenebroso67 (3 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah.....
> 
> 
> io ho baciato tanti uomini nella mia vita....... e di sicuro non li ho amati tutti



E' il bacio che spinge poi al sesso o il sesso che porta inevitabilmente al bacio ?

Sono quindi strettamente correlati e indissolubili l'uno in presenza dell'altro......


----------



## contepinceton (3 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah.....
> 
> 
> io ho baciato tanti uomini nella mia vita....... e di sicuro non li ho amati tutti


Eh ma tu puoi eh?
Sei una lurida persona...ergo puoi...
Aspetta che ti becco io al raduno...e...ti....bacio...non mi ami? Chi se ne frega...dammi un bacio no?...


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> mah.....
> 
> 
> io ho baciato tanti uomini nella mia vita....... e di sicuro non li ho amati tutti


 
Mi spezzi il cuore se dici così! :ar::triste:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2011)

tenebroso67 ha detto:


> E' il bacio che spinge poi al sesso o il sesso che porta inevitabilmente al bacio ?
> 
> Sono quindi strettamente correlati e indissolubili l'uno in presenza dell'altro......


IMHO: il bacio non spinge SEMPRE al sesso. Io ho baciato diversi uomini con cui poi non sono andata oltre.

Al contrario, fare sesso senza baciarsi mi sembra un po' strano


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Mi spezzi il cuore se dici così! :ar::triste:


----------



## Alce Veloce (3 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


>





Cmq concordo eccome: sesso senza baci?! Non se ne parla proprio. Penso che se mi trovassi nel mentre e mi vedessi negare il bacio, la situazione precipiterebbe in maniera irrecuperabile.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (3 Aprile 2011)

Giolovegio ha detto:


> Lo avete fatto scappare................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




comunque... che c'entra la data di registrazione?

Io ad esempio trovai il forum per caso digitando "tradimento" su google. Dopo circa dieci minuti mi ero iscritta e dopo altri dieci avevo aperto il mio thread con la mia storia. Embè?


----------



## MK (3 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma care maestre di vita, vi giro la domanda...
> Se il vostro compagno vi dicesse voglio che tu scopi con un altro che rispondereste?
> A. Scordatelo
> B. Embè questo lo faccio già da molti anni e con chi meno ti immagini.
> ...


Qualsiasi richiesta che riguardi la sessualità mia e del mio compagno, se non condivisa a priori da entrambi sarebbe un irrevocabile NO.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Qualsiasi richiesta che riguardi la sessualità mia e del mio compagno, se non condivisa a priori da entrambi sarebbe un irrevocabile NO.


Ok...un NO.
Ma vai oltre no: che cosa pensi se il compagno ti fa una richiesta di questo tipo?
Pensi se ci fosse vero amore non mi chiederebbe una cosa del genere?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cos'è questo pollaio?
> Verissimo Lothar usa un linguaggio pittoresco...
> Verissimo dire cornutazzo in un forum dove si parla di certe realtà dolorose è blasfemo...ma dato che qui avete detto che il caso è farlocco...lui ha detto la sua parlando il suo linguaggio...come dire...ma scusa tu fai trombare la tua donna con un altro e poi soffri?...non voleva offendere...
> 
> ...


Lothar dove sei ?
Ci sono nuove maestre...
La riforma gelmini ci sta travolgendo...


----------



## bastardo dentro (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho avuto la fortuna di avere un bell'aspetto ma tutto il resto me lo sono conquistata : la mia famiglia, il lavoro...sono queste le mie priorità.
> dicevo in altro post che un prossimo passo , chissà...sarà quello di diventar nonna (anche se mia figlia oggi è molto lontana da questo ed è immersa nello studio e nei suoi interessi).
> questo non vuol dire che anche a sessantanni rinuncerò mai alla mia femminilità e alla cura delle'esteriorità che per me è sempre stato un gioco divertente .
> poi , la cosa bella d'invecchiare insieme a mio marito è che lui potrà sempre rivedermi anche con gli occhi di quella bella ragazza di poco più di ventanni che ha conosciuto .
> ...


 
Tuo marito e Tua figlia sono molto fortunati...

bastardo dentro


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Quoto anch'io


  Care pie donne,come al solito sbagliate tutte,ma e'ovvio...oh Sabina diventi anche tu maestro di vita adesso????Mahhhhhhhh

Rispondo qua'me e come e se lo facessi a tutte:
 1cosa e'quello come Daniele,che venne tradito di nascosto e in maniera poco edificante,altra e'quella che ci racocnta sto tipo.
Daniele e come lui gli altri,ha sofferto,e'stato male sapendo di essere stato tradito.
Questo no....gode vedendo la sua donna gemere sotto le labbra e le mani di un'altro,e magari non solo metaforicamente....e'indifendibile....cornutazzo non e'un'offesa..l'ha voluto lui o no???????
Quindi detta agli altri,e mai l'ho fatto stona,a lui calza a pennello.
Ragazze...nel sesso non ho mai avuto tabu',ma una roba simile,non la farei mai....
Vi divertite a darmi addosso????
Contente voi...


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Care pie donne,come al solito sbagliate tutte,ma e'ovvio...oh Sabina diventi anche tu maestro di vita adesso????Mahhhhhhhh
> 
> Rispondo qua'me e come e se lo facessi a tutte:
> 1cosa e'quello come Daniele,che venne tradito di nascosto e in maniera poco edificante,altra e'quella che ci racocnta sto tipo.
> ...


E cosa c'entra? Qualcuna di noi ti ha detto che abbiamo tabù o che condividiamo i suoi gusti sessuali? No
Nessuna di noi però si è permessa di rivolgersi a lui in certi termini...
Ti diverti a usare questi termini?????
contento tu.......


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> E cosa c'entra? Qualcuna di noi ti ha detto che abbiamo tabù o che condividiamo i suoi gusti sessuali? No
> Nessuna di noi però si è permessa di rivolgersi a lui in certi termini...
> Ti diverti a usare questi termini?????
> contento tu.......


Ma lo vuoi capire o no che e'quello che   si vuole sentire dire???i cuckold godono se li chiami cosi'....come i masochisti a essere frustati...se torna lo chiediamo?cosa ci vuoi scommettere??


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma lo vuoi capire o no che e'quello che   si vuole sentire dire???i cuckold godono se li chiami cosi'....come i masochisti a essere frustati...se torna lo chiediamo?cosa ci vuoi scommettere??


Se è un vero Cukold è proprio come dici tu...confermo...visto nel privè...in questo caso non è insulto ma complimento...forse diciamo che Lothar, siamo nel forum qui...non stiamo facendo certe cose...eh?
Le parolacce stanno in un certo momento e situazione...eh?

Ma come messe in riga...ma cazzo non vedi che non si sono scomposte minimamente?
Andiamo male Lothar...mi avevi detto che eri un duro...
Sai vero che al raduno me la faranno pagare eh?
Comincio a tremare


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se è un vero Cukold è proprio come dici tu...confermo...visto nel privè...in questo caso non è insulto ma complimento...forse diciamo che Lothar, siamo nel forum qui...non stiamo facendo certe cose...eh?
> Le parolacce stanno in un certo momento e situazione...eh?
> 
> Ma come messe in riga...ma cazzo non vedi che non si sono scomposte minimamente?
> ...


 
Conte questa volta dissento:io no la chiamerei offesa,come sai bene non mi sono mai permesso di farlo con nessuno,puo'essere uno spregiativo....polemica che smorzo sul nascere...non parlandone piu'.

Ehm ehm Messalina viene ???.......perche'forse:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte questa volta dissento:io no la chiamerei offesa,come sai bene non mi sono mai permesso di farlo con nessuno,puo'essere uno spregiativo....polemica che smorzo sul nascere...non parlandone piu'.
> 
> Ehm ehm Messalina viene ???.......perche'forse:mrgreen:


Si meglio non riparlarne...
Ma penso che il fraintendimento sia nato qui...
ALlora chi è iniziato a certe pratiche di usi e costumi sa come si gioca e come si fa...altrimenti succedono pasticci...

Certo che Messalina viene...eh?
Ma quella è na baronessa...ho mandato la mia limousine personale a prenderla...

Buono Lothar...buono...finisci il lavoro...poi ad una certa ora ti chiamo o mi chiami...ti evoco e tu appari...ma devi fare il bravo ometto eh? Quelle ci massacrano...

Messalina è una donna buona e dolcissima...da trattare con i guanti di velluto...ma magari capisce il tuo linguaggio eh?

Lothar, classe, stile, charme, fascino...ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si meglio non riparlarne...
> Ma penso che il fraintendimento sia nato qui...
> ALlora chi è iniziato a certe pratiche di usi e costumi sa come si gioca e come si fa...altrimenti succedono pasticci...
> 
> ...


 
Mi fraintendi;nel reale,e con una donna,mica sono cosi'.......e le ultime quattro cose che elenchi.mi dicono,fare parte di me....
Conte.....non mi sfottere....io sono cosi''davvero sai
Se riesco in pausa ti cell,,,ciao


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi fraintendi;nel reale,e con una donna,mica sono cosi'.......e le ultime quattro cose che elenchi.mi dicono,fare parte di me....
> Conte.....non mi sfottere....io sono cosi''davvero sai
> Se riesco in pausa ti cell,,,ciao


Mi intrometto ma sono curiosa.
Quindi nel reale tu sei diverso da come appari qui...Perchè?
O meglio perchè qui non sei come sei nella vita reale?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi intrometto ma sono curiosa.
> Quindi nel reale tu sei diverso da come appari qui...Perchè?
> O meglio perchè qui non sei come sei nella vita reale?


Beh...ehm...tu che mi conosci nella vita reale...sei che in essa...ehm...sono molto peggio che non qui...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Mi fraintendi;nel reale,e con una donna,mica sono cosi'.......e le ultime quattro cose che elenchi.mi dicono,fare parte di me....
> Conte.....non mi sfottere....io sono cosi''davvero sai
> Se riesco in pausa ti cell,,,ciao


Ma amico mio, non ti sto sfottendo eh?
Ti sto solo facendo le raccomandazioni eh?
COme sai ci sono donne da pacche sul sedere e donne da discorsi seri e gentili...lo sai no?


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...ehm...tu che mi conosci nella vita reale...sei che in essa...ehm...*sono molto peggio* che non qui...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


non sono d'accordo


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi intrometto ma sono curiosa.
> Quindi nel reale tu sei diverso da come appari qui...Perchè?
> O meglio perchè qui non sei come sei nella vita reale?


Appunto Farfalla....mi avete scambiato per quello che non sono.
Sono determinato e sicuro di me, e niente mi fa'paura,ma se ti vedo entrare ti apro la porta,ti verso il vino....insomma so'stare al mondo..non sono uno zulu'come pensate


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Appunto Farfalla....mi avete scambiato per quello che non sono.
> Sono determinato e sicuro di me, e niente mi fa'paura,ma se ti vedo entrare ti apro la porta,ti verso il vino....insomma so'stare al mondo..non sono uno zulu'come pensate


Ognuno di noi si fa un'idea delle persone del forum a seconda di quello che legge.
Non capisco se tu sei veramente come hai detto (bada bene non lo sto mettendo in dubbio) perchè in questo forum da quasi subito ti sei posto in maniera opposta...
Era solo curiosità la mia.
Che interessi si ha a porsi in maniera peggiore di quello che si è in realtà?


----------



## Sabina (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Care pie donne,come al solito sbagliate tutte,ma e'ovvio...oh Sabina diventi anche tu maestro di vita adesso????Mahhhhhhhh
> 
> Rispondo qua'me e come e se lo facessi a tutte:
> 1cosa e'quello come Daniele,che venne tradito di nascosto e in maniera poco edificante,altra e'quella che ci racocnta sto tipo.
> ...


Un certo tipo di terminologia non calza a pennello a nessuno. Vi state arrampicando sugli specchi.


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi si fa un'idea delle persone del forum a seconda di quello che legge.
> Non capisco se tu sei veramente come hai detto (bada bene non lo sto mettendo in dubbio) perchè in questo forum da quasi subito ti sei posto in maniera opposta...
> Era solo curiosità la mia.
> Che interessi si ha a porsi in maniera peggiore di quello che si è in realtà?


Farfalla non sto'scherzando....peccato non potere conoscerti,assieme ai presenti,non dovrei dirlo io ma sono un'uomo di classe,parlo senza sbagliare i congiuntivi e di tutto senza problemi...certo sono impulsivo..e parto in quarta..qui'vengo per divertirmi...non mi avete ancora capito
Purtroppo privo di scrupoli lo davvero,ma e'il dna del commercio,poco sentimentalista pure,e magari figlio di p...spesso.
Ma onesto e diretto


----------



## Tubarao (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> parlo senza sbagliare i congiuntivi e di tutto senza problemi...


Sono gli accenti e gli apostrofi che ti scappano ogni tanto :mrgreen:.

Si gioca eehhh :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Un certo tipo di terminologia non calza a pennello a nessuno. Vi state arrampicando sugli specchi.


 
Sabina voi state su marte io moltoooo sulla terra,sono realista.
E sogno pochissimo...comunque abbiamo una nuova maestra...proprio Sabina


----------



## lothar57 (4 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono gli accenti e gli apostrofi che ti scappano ogni tanto :mrgreen:.
> 
> Si gioca eehhh :mrgreen:


 

Senza offesa Tubarao,ho scritto mille volte  che scrivo e non rileggo per la fretta....e'vero che qua'molti hanno il problema opposto..buon pranzo


----------



## Nocciola (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Farfalla non sto'scherzando....peccato non potere conoscerti,assieme ai presenti,non dovrei dirlo io ma sono un'uomo di classe,parlo senza sbagliare i congiuntivi e di tutto senza problemi...certo sono impulsivo..e parto in quarta..qui'vengo per divertirmi...non mi avete ancora capito
> Purtroppo privo di scrupoli lo davvero,ma e'il dna del commercio,poco sentimentalista pure,e magari figlio di p...spesso.
> Ma onesto e diretto


Quindi ti poni in questo modo per divertirti?


----------



## Tubarao (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza offesa Tubarao,ho scritto mille volte  che  scrivo e non rileggo per la fretta....e'vero che qua'molti hanno il  problema opposto..buon pranzo



Non parliamo di fretta, che sono due settimane che corro talmente tanto che ormai pure il Tom Tom della macchina mi parla al passato. :mrgreen:


----------



## oceansize (4 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Senza offesa Tubarao,ho scritto mille volte  che scrivo e non rileggo per la fretta....e'vero che qua'molti hanno il problema opposto..buon pranzo


caro lothar, con tutto il rispetto, se devi venire qui e scrivere minchiate per colpa della fretta...allora non scrivere  oppure prenditi una pausa di 5 minuti e rileggi (e poi vediamo se sti benedetti accenti li sbagli davvero per la fretta:mexican, che pare che sei tu da solo a mandare avanti l'economia mondiale :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (4 Aprile 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Mio caro Battipanni, benvenuto.
> 
> Magari non mi leggerai, ma mi piaceva quotare questo intervento di Alce, che ha riassunto tutto in modo egregio.
> Secondo la mia esperienza in materia penso che la cosa dovrebbe funzionare proprio così: lavorando su te stesso ( visto che al momento mi sembri quello che "rincorre") dovresti riuscire a cogliere da questa esperienza solo le cose interessanti per la vostra coppia ( cioè: non per te o per lei, ma per entrambi) e lasciar perdere il resto.
> ...


 tutto molto giusto ...ma il fatto che tu abbia amanti che gli nascondi rende tutto meno complice.
quello che scrivi non farebbe una piega se a smentire la validità del vostro menage non ci fosse che hai bisogno anche di altro


----------



## MK (4 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...un NO.
> Ma vai oltre no: che cosa pensi se il compagno ti fa una richiesta di questo tipo?
> Pensi se ci fosse vero amore non mi chiederebbe una cosa del genere?


Penso che qualche problema potrebbe averlo. Lui. E di solito ci azzecco


----------



## Sole (4 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho avuto la fortuna di avere un bell'aspetto ma tutto il resto me lo sono conquistata : la mia famiglia, il lavoro...sono queste le mie priorità.
> dicevo in altro post che un prossimo passo , chissà...sarà quello di diventar nonna (anche se mia figlia oggi è molto lontana da questo ed è immersa nello studio e nei suoi interessi).
> questo non vuol dire che anche a sessantanni rinuncerò mai alla mia femminilità e alla cura delle'esteriorità che per me è sempre stato un gioco divertente .
> poi , la cosa bella d'invecchiare insieme a mio marito è che lui potrà sempre rivedermi anche con gli occhi di quella bella ragazza di poco più di ventanni che ha conosciuto .
> ...


Hai proprio ragione


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Penso che qualche problema potrebbe averlo. Lui. E di solito ci azzecco


Problema?
Ma perchè tutto dev'essere così problematico?
Tutto un problema?
E quale sarebbe il problema nascosto dietro la fantasia di vedere la propria donna scopare con un altro?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sabina voi state su marte io moltoooo sulla terra,sono realista.
> E sogno pochissimo...comunque abbiamo una nuova maestra...proprio Sabina


Lothar...non sei realista sai?
Sei molto "materialista"...ti capisco...:up:


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


Buongiorno a tutti, mi intrometto perchè questo thread è troppo curiso. Non per quanto attiene i contenuti, perchè ognuno può fare ciò che desidera, ma piuttosto per l'infantilità di chi scrive.
Ritengo avendo vissuto un periodo di trasgressione di questo tipo, che quando una coppia inizia questo persorso, deve essere consapevole che le situazioni potrebbero avere risvolti impensati.
Se chi scrive, gode del piacere di vedere la propria moglie/compagna, scopare con un altro, non vedo come si possa ingelosire nel vederla baciare l'altro. Il bacio non è un "gesto" diverso dalla penetrazione. Non vedo diversità tra penetrare la bocca di una donna con la lingua o con il pene. In quel momento si regala la propria compagna/o all'altra/o. Per cui prima di iniziare un percorso simile, occorre essere ben coscenti di ciò che si sta affrontando.
Inoltre consentitemi una riflessione circa il nostro "amico".
1) la moglie accetta senza troppe insistenze
2) insiste affinche la moglie accetti di scopare con un altro
3) la moglie gli concede di assitere
4) si scandalizza per il bacio
5) diventa geloso
Mi pare una storia davvero inventata!


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi intrometto perchè questo thread è troppo curiso. Non per quanto attiene i contenuti, perchè ognuno può fare ciò che desidera, ma piuttosto per l'infantilità di chi scrive.
> Ritengo avendo vissuto un periodo di trasgressione di questo tipo, che quando una coppia inizia questo persorso, deve essere consapevole che le situazioni potrebbero avere risvolti impensati.
> Se chi scrive, gode del piacere di vedere la propria moglie/compagna, scopare con un altro, non vedo come si possa ingelosire nel vederla baciare l'altro. Il bacio non è un "gesto" diverso dalla penetrazione. Non vedo diversità tra penetrare la bocca di una donna con la lingua o con il pene. In quel momento si regala la propria compagna/o all'altra/o. Per cui prima di iniziare un percorso simile, occorre essere ben coscenti di ciò che si sta affrontando.
> Inoltre consentitemi una riflessione circa il nostro "amico".
> ...


Ciao Gas...sai he il tuo nick...è l'acronimo della ricetta Lothar?
Gnocca
Amici
San Giovese

Ve bene mettiamo che sia inventata...ma è acconcia alla bisogna per discutere un fenomeno no?
Ognuno di noi da un significato ad un gesto no?
Ne vuoi la prova?
Lei vuole fare X. Io le dico se fai X mi fai star male come un cane.
Lei non capisce come mai io ci stia così male: lei ha diritto di fare X no?
E chi sono io per impedirle di fare X? sono NESSUNO.

Tutti i giochi si possono fare, basta mettersi d'accordo no?
Ascoltami...faccio esempio...
C'è quella dai lecame el culo che me godo e quella non azzardarti a mettere la bocca là che non è....igenico.
Poi le orge sono fantastiche...non si capisce più un tubo, non sai più chi stai baciando, chi accarezzando...tutto un mucchio lì...un gorviglio di corpi, sudori, sensazioni...

Per molti di noi il bacio ha un significato immenso.
Ohi se stiamo facendo sesso a tre...e lei mi dice...dai fotti sta troia nel culo...che divento pazza a vedere che glielo metti dentro...mica mi fa schifo eh?
Vorrei vedere cosa capita...se magari non la bacio...ma lei sente uno dei miei ti amo, in quei momenti...rivolto ad un'altra...come minimo sviene! ( se mi ama), se non fa una grinza...( Non mi ama).


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Gas...sai he il tuo nick...è l'acronimo della ricetta Lothar?
> Gnocca
> Amici
> San Giovese
> ...


 ma non saremo troppo romantici di prima mattina?:singleeye:


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao Gas...sai he il tuo nick...è l'acronimo della ricetta Lothar?
> Gnocca
> Amici
> San Giovese
> ...


Ciao,
al di la del mio acronimo, non capisco la tua risposta e non capisco il tuo linguaggio...........
:kungfu:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non saremo troppo romantici di prima mattina?:singleeye:


Oggi mi sono svegliato con le sette lame piantate nella testa...
Ho bisogno urgente di una severissima mistress che me le levi...
Il romanticismo come sai ha anche quei toni...non solo da Zenzucht o Streben...ma anche da...eheheheheeh...senti qua...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp5GqUohxmo&feature=related

Stamattina sono terribilmente espressionista...

O meglio guarda qui minerva...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aN1c9K92L8s&feature=related


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao,
> al di la del mio acronimo, non capisco la tua risposta e non capisco il tuo linguaggio...........
> :kungfu:


Immagino...dove sta Nausicaaaaaaaaaaa?
Ma porc quando ho bisogno di lei...non c'è mai...
Sempre la solita storia...quando ho bisogno io non c'è mai nessuno...


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non saremo troppo romantici di prima mattina?:singleeye:


Il Conte è un cuore tenero, che ci vuoi fare? :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Il Conte è un cuore tenero, che ci vuoi fare? :unhappy:


 adoro quando parla d'amore:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao,
> al di la del mio acronimo, non capisco la tua risposta e non capisco il tuo linguaggio...........
> :kungfu:


Buongiorno Gas sono Lothar,il..traduttore ufficiale del Conte che stamattina e'abbstanza invornito....in genere pero'e'chiaro  e saggio...
dopo leggo meglio e ti dico..buona giornata


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2011)

*Vabbè*

Il mio pensiero è stato esternato palesemente....:rotfloi ragazzi se nella vita ci son uomini che son contenti di veder la propria donna presa a schiaffi con il pisello da un altro...che dire?Per fortuna....esitono pure questi beccaccioni!!!:up:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Gas sono Lothar,il..traduttore ufficiale del Conte che stamattina e'abbstanza invornito....in genere pero'e'chiaro  e saggio...
> dopo leggo meglio e ti dico..buona giornata


Mi dispiace Lothar, deluderti, tu sei il mio compagno di merende...
La traduttrice è una sola: Nausicaa...lei e non so come faccia, capisce sempre quello che "intendevo" dire...
Si stamattina sono molto scazzato...


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è stato esternato palesemente....:rotfloi ragazzi se nella vita ci son uomini che son contenti di veder la propria *donna presa a schiaffi con il pisello* da un altro...che dire?Per fortuna....esitono pure questi beccaccioni!!!:up:


 salve...sono la traduttrice di oscuro: voleva dire che spesso le donne hanno inconsciamente riminiscenze ataviche che le portano ad un ambiguo passaggio disarmonico ...tutto questo usando la famosa metafora dello schiaffo


----------



## Daniel75 (5 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è stato esternato palesemente....:rotfloi ragazzi se nella vita ci son uomini che son contenti di veder la propria donna presa a schiaffi con il pisello da un altro...che dire?Per fortuna....esitono pure questi beccaccioni!!!:up:


Io ci sto' un male cane ad immaginare la persona che amo a letto con un altro, significherebbe tutto il peggio per me.. delusione, inadeguatezza, sofferenza...
poi, per fortuna il mondo e' bello perche' vario, come ha coloritamente (ma giustamente) detto il Conte...


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2011)

*Minerva*

Grazie però la tua traduzione non rende esattamente l'idea...della carnalità nel rapporto uomo-donna!Cmq ti ringrazio per l'impegno!!!:up:


----------



## Alce Veloce (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> adoro quando parla d'amore:mrgreen:


Non sempre pe' 'l poeta serve rima
o dolci suoni, placide figure
e nel parlar d'amore a volte stima

usare pane al pan, parole dure
grasse, dirette, che non lascian spazio
a incomprension attuali e anco future

Ma per dir vero, per pagare dazio
di quanto penso del suo scriver d'oggi.....
sinceramente: "Conte! Ma che strazio!"


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Sono gli accenti e gli apostrofi che ti scappano ogni tanto :mrgreen:.
> 
> Si gioca eehhh :mrgreen:





gas ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti, mi intrometto perchè questo thread è troppo curiso. Non per quanto attiene i contenuti, perchè ognuno può fare ciò che desidera, ma piuttosto per l'infantilità di chi scrive.
> Ritengo avendo vissuto un periodo di trasgressione di questo tipo, che quando una coppia inizia questo persorso, deve essere consapevole che le situazioni potrebbero avere risvolti impensati.
> Se chi scrive, gode del piacere di vedere la propria moglie/compagna, scopare con un altro, non vedo come si possa ingelosire nel vederla baciare l'altro. Il bacio non è un "gesto" diverso dalla penetrazione. Non vedo diversità tra penetrare la bocca di una donna con la lingua o con il pene. In quel momento si regala la propria compagna/o all'altra/o. Per cui prima di iniziare un percorso simile, occorre essere ben coscenti di ciò che si sta affrontando.
> Inoltre consentitemi una riflessione circa il nostro "amico".
> ...


Che la storia sia o meno inventata non so, comunque anche dal mio punto di vista il bacio ha un grande significato.... ma forse dipende anche da come uno lo vive personalmente.
Poi per restare in questo gioco secondo me avrebbero dovuto trovare un uomo diverso ogni volta, perché in questo modo anche quella con l'altro si e' trasformata in una relazione, prettamente sessuale (forse), ma pur sempre relazione.


----------



## oscuro (5 Aprile 2011)

*Lothar*

:uper l'appunto....!!Ti dirò di più:io non riuscirei più a starci inieme a letto...pensa un pò quanto son antico....!!


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Poi le orge sono fantastiche...non si capisce più un tubo, non sai più chi stai baciando, chi accarezzando...tutto un mucchio lì...un gorviglio di corpi, sudori, sensazioni...


N'omo, na donna, n'omo, na donna, na donna, n'omo, n'omo, na donna :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Che la storia sia o meno inventata non so, comunque *anche dal mio punto di vista il bacio ha un grande significato..*.. ma forse dipende anche da come uno lo vive personalmente.
> Poi per restare in questo gioco secondo me avrebbero dovuto trovare un uomo diverso ogni volta, perché in questo modo anche quella con l'altro si e' trasformata in una relazione, prettamente sessuale (forse), ma pur sempre relazione.


 non c'è alcun dubbio.
da questo punto di vista , in realtà per me non c'è paragone...dovessi pensare alla (ehm disdicevole) eventualità di pensar a mio marito durante una sfrenata  performance copulatoria o in un bacio tenero....
soffrirei terribilmente più il secondo.
ora...solo al pensiero vado e gli mollo una sberla:unhappy:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ora...solo al pensiero vado e gli mollo una sberla:unhappy:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sabina (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> non c'è alcun dubbio.
> ora...solo al pensiero vado e gli mollo una sberla:unhappy:


:rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Io ci sto' un male cane ad immaginare la persona che amo a letto con un altro, significherebbe tutto il peggio per me.. delusione, inadeguatezza, sofferenza...
> poi, per fortuna il mondo e' bello perche' vario, come ha coloritamente (ma giustamente) detto il Conte...


Ma ripeto...guarda che...spesso le persone che ci amano, non si accorgono di quanto feriscono la nostra sensibilità con i loro atteggiamenti e comportamenti...e ne restano perfino stupiti eh?
Non riescono a capire che quello che avviene è nella natura delle cose eh?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Che la storia sia o meno inventata non so, comunque anche dal mio punto di vista il bacio ha un grande significato.... ma forse dipende anche da come uno lo vive personalmente.
> Poi per restare in questo gioco secondo me avrebbero dovuto trovare un uomo diverso ogni volta, perché in questo modo anche quella con l'altro si e' trasformata in una relazione, prettamente sessuale (forse), ma pur sempre relazione.


Ma si eh...si il gioco è così...il tizio deve andare bene a tutti e due...poi e che dire di quelle che amano la gang bang?


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma si eh...si il gioco è così...il tizio deve andare bene a tutti e due...poi *e che dire di quelle che amano la gang bang*?


 perché dire, lasciamole al loro destino:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché dire, lasciamole al loro destino:mrgreen:


Minerva...immagina...dieci mani sul tuo corpo...che ti accarezzano...la confusione delle sensazioni...ok mi fermo...ok...si capito...non guardarmi così...ok...:mrgreen:


----------



## bastardo dentro (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minerva...immagina...dieci mani sul tuo corpo...che ti accarezzano...la confusione delle sensazioni...ok mi fermo...ok...si capito...non guardarmi così...ok...:mrgreen:


 
cioè 2x5 = 10 ... se capisco bene gang bang vuol dire 5 tipi che trombano con una donna sola e il marito che fa? tromba pure lui o guarda? 

erodoto esprimeva il concetto del relativismo culturale....


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> cioè 2x5 = 10 ... se capisco bene gang bang vuol dire 5 tipi che trombano con una donna sola *e il marito che fa*? tromba pure lui o guarda?
> 
> erodoto esprimeva il concetto del relativismo culturale....


Se e' furbo, il marito della zoccola fa er manager...o magnager....

magnaccia non e' fine...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (5 Aprile 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Che la storia sia o meno inventata non so, comunque anche dal mio punto di vista il bacio ha un grande significato.... ma forse dipende anche da come uno lo vive personalmente.
> Poi per restare in questo gioco secondo me avrebbero dovuto trovare un uomo diverso ogni volta, perché in questo modo anche quella con l'altro si e' trasformata in una relazione, prettamente sessuale (forse), ma pur sempre relazione.


Concordo con te.
Io però non distinguo molto il bacio dalla penetrazione, in quanto sia l'uno che l'altro, sono un modo che donarsi pienamente all'altra persona. Diverso invece se tu fai sesso con la presenza di altre persone (compreso tuo marito) dove predomina il gioco e non si da sfogo alle effusioni tipo bacio o altro.


----------



## Minerva (5 Aprile 2011)

:calcio::racchia::kick:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Minerva...immagina...dieci mani sul tuo corpo...che ti accarezzano...la confusione delle sensazioni...ok mi fermo...ok...si capito...non guardarmi così...ok...:mrgreen:


 
guardie!


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Il mio pensiero è stato esternato palesemente....:rotfloi ragazzi se nella vita ci son uomini che son contenti di veder la propria donna presa a schiaffi con il pisello da un altro...che dire?Per fortuna....esitono pure questi beccaccioni!!!:up:


 :up::up::up:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Minerva...immagina...dieci mani sul tuo corpo...che ti accarezzano...la confusione delle sensazioni...ok mi fermo...ok...si capito...non guardarmi così...ok...:mrgreen:


 
Conte.........manco da stamattina e guarda qua',,,proprio a Minerva...la piu'dolce e casta del forum..dire queste robe...ah Conte della malora..
sono cose che non si dicono neanche.....
sai stavo pensando...come si chiama..ah si'Crystal...li'vicino casa tua...pero' quasi quasi


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte.........manco da stamattina e guarda qua',,,proprio a Minerva...la piu'dolce e casta del forum..dire queste robe...ah Conte della malora..
> sono cose che non si dicono neanche.....
> sai stavo pensando...come si chiama..ah si'Crystal...li'vicino casa tua...pero' quasi quasi


Ma ce porti tu' moje?

bravo falla svaga'...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte.........manco da stamattina e guarda qua',,,proprio a Minerva...la piu'dolce e casta del forum..dire queste robe...ah Conte della malora..
> sono cose che non si dicono neanche.....
> sai stavo pensando...come si chiama..ah si'Crystal...li'vicino casa tua...pero' quasi quasi


Non pensi Lothar che se riesco a depravare Minerva...faccio il colpo del secolo?


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non pensi Lothar che se riesco a depravare Minerva...faccio il colpo del secolo?


Ma perche' mo' usi il termine depravare?

Non era na' roba normalissima e chi nun c'arrivava non era evoluto come voi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2011)

Ma allora sono l'unica che ha baciato senza amare?



Son proprio zoccola! Lurida e zoccola!


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma allora sono l'unica che ha baciato senza amare?
> 
> 
> 
> Son proprio zoccola! Lurida e zoccola!


Quintina??? Ok, sei stata addestrata alla perfezione, meglio farti tornare indietro. Non sei manco Lurida e manco zoccola, se no poi Chiara si offende!!! (in iferimento ad alcune cose che disse in passato Chiara!)


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma allora sono l'unica che ha baciato senza amare?
> 
> 
> 
> Son proprio zoccola! Lurida e zoccola!


 
Seeeee dai Quintina non fare..il bauscia(l'ho scritto bene???).......qui'siamo tutti identici..se no si puo'andare al forum www.melatengostretta.it..


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non pensi Lothar che se riesco a depravare Minerva...faccio il colpo del secolo?


 
Occio...le gatte morte sono calde e impetuose..


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ce porti tu' moje?
> 
> bravo falla svaga'...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
siiiii mitico............lei e tua moglie fanno il duo lesbo....e intanto io....


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> siiiii mitico............lei e tua moglie fanno il duo lesbo....e intanto io....


Ora che vedrai mi' moje in un postribolo del genere per te sara' inutile, perche' te sarai ammazzato de pippe...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ocio che oggi c'e' vento nel boulognese,ve'....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ora che vedrai mi' moje in un postribolo del genere per te sara' inutile, perche' te sarai ammazzato de pippe...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


no amico leggera brezza....piacevole...24 gradi....allora non la mandi al Crystal??sarai mica geloso??


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico leggera brezza....piacevole...24 gradi....allora non la mandi al Crystal??sarai mica geloso??


Te l'ho gia' detto, scatenate pure co' le pugnette..

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

Una volta sentii uno dire qualcosa del tipo: "Non vado a pu..ane perchè se dovessi scoprire che mi piace rischierei di finire sul lastrico.".

Magari battipanni, quando fa sesso con la moglie dopo che c'è passato il tipo gode il triplo di noi e me lo vedo a mostrare il medio a tutti quelli che gli danno del cervo, pensando: "Non sapete cosa vi state perdendo, poveri pirla".

Riassumendo, io sicuramente sono un dei poveri pirla perchè quello che fa lui io non lo farei mai, ma certe esplosioni di testosterone _casermico_ mi stanno altamente sulle scatole.

Augh, Grande Capo Estiquatzi ha parlato.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Augh, Grande Capo Estiquatzi ha parlato.


Tu hai visto Dharma e Greg, vero???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Una volta sentii uno dire qualcosa del tipo: "Non vado a pu..ane perchè se dovessi scoprire che mi piace rischierei di finire sul lastrico.".
> 
> Magari battipanni, quando fa sesso con la moglie dopo che c'è passato il tipo gode il triplo di noi e me lo vedo a mostrare il medio a tutti quelli che gli danno del cervo, pensando: "Non sapete cosa vi state perdendo, poveri pirla".
> 
> ...


Grande capo Estiquatsi

ma tu che pensa di donna che elargisce baci senza ammmore? E' zoccola o no? Questo è grande problema


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Questo è grande problema


Estiquatzi














ma che te frega, se ha voglia di baciare, bacia, se non hai voglia di non baciare, non baciare. Però un pò lurida ce sei :rotfl:.



Estiquatzi dice pure: "Quando se baciamo ? Va bene pure senza amore" :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquatzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

vado a farmi la doccia... troppo luridume...


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Grande capo Estiquatsi
> 
> ma tu che pensa di donna che elargisce baci senza ammmore? E' zoccola o no? Questo è grande problema


Ehmmm, la vuoi la frusta per frustarti bene??? Mi fai solo schifo per aver baciato senza ammmore, anzi senza grande ammmore  (sono ironico, meglio pecisarlo)
Quintina, pensa, c'è chi si incazza per un bacio...ma per una trombata ci passa sopra, mi sa che alcune cose non funzionano bene!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Tu hai visto Dharma e Greg, vero???


ma non erano Lillo e Greg?


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma non erano Lillo e Greg?


Vero, ma in assurdo fu preso da una puntata di quel telefilm in cui compariva tale personaggio!!!  Orribile ora che ci penso, sapere queste cose mi uccide.


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Vero, ma in assurdo fu preso da una puntata di quel telefilm in cui compariva tale personaggio!!!  Orribile ora che ci penso, sapere queste cose mi uccide.


Io l'ho sentito solo per radio.....su 6 1 0.


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Io l'ho sentito solo per radio.....su 6 1 0.


Si si, lo so, ma il nome fu l'invenzione geniale di alcuni traduttori che resero la cosa stupenda.!!! Ok, adesso vado a picchiarmi da solo perchè ho parlato da nerd!!! :up:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmmm, la vuoi la frusta per frustarti bene??? Mi fai solo schifo per aver baciato senza ammmore, anzi senza grande ammmore  (sono ironico, meglio pecisarlo)
> Quintina, pensa, c'è chi si incazza per un bacio...ma per una trombata ci passa sopra, mi sa che alcune cose non funzionano bene!!!





Quintina bacia tutti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZtwSSFMUI0



oh ma in che lingua sono sti sottotitoli?


----------



## lothar57 (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Quintina bacia tutti
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZtwSSFMUI0
> 
> ...


:up::up::up:


----------



## Tubarao (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> oh ma in che lingua sono sti sottotitoli?


E se non lo sai te..............:rotfl:Bacia di meno e studia di più..... 
:bleble:


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Quintina bacia tutti
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZtwSSFMUI0
> 
> ...


quella del capo estiquatsi


----------



## Daniele (5 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio, Quntina bacia anche te!!!


----------



## Amoremio (5 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, Quntina bacia anche te!!!


ben gentile. ricambio


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Grande capo Estiquatsi
> 
> ma tu che pensa di donna che elargisce baci senza ammmore? E' zoccola o no? Questo è grande problema


No è una baciana no?


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Problema?
> Ma perchè tutto dev'essere così problematico?
> Tutto un problema?
> E quale sarebbe il problema nascosto dietro la fantasia di vedere la propria donna scopare con un altro?


Chiedilo a chi ha queste voglie, mica a me


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Chiedilo a chi ha queste voglie, mica a me


Ma non pensi che il mondo dell'immaginario erotico sia un mondo nascosto e fatato? Tutto quello che è tra adulti consenzienti dovrebbe essere moralmente lecito...

Però sai che ci sono stati più casi in cui la moglie trascina in giudizio il marito perchè la costringeva a fare certe cose? Tipo darsi ad altri nei locali per scambisti?

Vediamola dal punto di visto della moglie che pur di accontentare le voglie strane di lui, si presta ad ogni cosa...che ne pensi?


----------



## MK (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non pensi che il mondo dell'immaginario erotico sia un mondo nascosto e fatato? Tutto quello che è tra adulti consenzienti dovrebbe essere moralmente lecito...
> 
> Però sai che ci sono stati più casi in cui la moglie trascina in giudizio il marito perchè la costringeva a fare certe cose? Tipo darsi ad altri nei locali per scambisti?
> 
> Vediamola dal punto di visto della moglie che pur di accontentare le voglie strane di lui, si presta ad ogni cosa...che ne pensi?


Tutto quello che è condiviso e condivisibile rientra nei giochi di coppia. Teorizzo, ma credo che dietro certe pretese maschili - unilaterali-  ci sia un senso di inferiorità latente. Le donne seguono per il solito discorso del condizionamento (non tutte eh). E soprattutto certe esperienze possono mandarti fuori di testa. Passato il limite ne vuoi passare un altro e ancora e ancora. Dove sta il limite tra il gioco e la patologia?


----------



## contepinceton (5 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tutto quello che è condiviso e condivisibile rientra nei giochi di coppia. Teorizzo, ma credo che dietro certe pretese maschili - unilaterali-  ci sia un senso di inferiorità latente. Le donne seguono per il solito discorso del condizionamento (non tutte eh). E soprattutto certe esperienze possono mandarti fuori di testa. Passato il limite ne vuoi passare un altro e ancora e ancora. Dove sta il limite tra il gioco e la patologia?


Non lo so.....
Comunque io ho sempre avuto paura di quella spirale lì.
Certo si certi giochi...possono essere pericolosi...so anche di coppie scoppiate...fatto il giochino...non riuscivano più a guardarsi in faccia...
Mah...


----------



## Sterminator (5 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so.....
> Comunque io ho sempre avuto paura di quella spirale lì.
> Certo si certi giochi...possono essere pericolosi...*so anche di coppie scoppiate...fatto il giochino...non riuscivano più a guardarsi in faccia...*
> Mah...


Azz che consapevolezza che avevano allora...:mrgreen:

consenzienti deche? 

incapaci d'intendere e di volere piuttosto, roba da levargli pure la potesta' sui figli...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2011)

*Per Quinty*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3x310m9JZ0


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so.....
> Comunque io ho sempre avuto paura di quella spirale lì.
> Certo si certi giochi...possono essere pericolosi...so anche di coppie scoppiate...fatto il giochino...non riuscivano più a guardarsi in faccia...
> Mah...


 Hai ragione infatti,pensare di tornare a casa,e guardardi in faccia deve essere molto dura,finita l'andrenalina.
Sara'sbagliato ma meglio il mio...rimedio,qualche scappatella........e tutto riparte


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Hai ragione infatti,pensare di *tornare a casa,e guardardi in faccia* deve essere molto dura,*finita l'andrenalina*.
> Sara'sbagliato ma meglio il mio...rimedio,qualche scappatella........e tutto riparte


Si, difatti. A me farebbe paura veder tornare a galla certi momenti di fronte ai problemi quotidiani. La litigata per le spese, per i lavori di casa, per i parenti che scassano, il tutto condito con magari accenni alle "porcate" scagliate addosso a mo' d'ingiuria. Perchè è così che son convinto spesso accada.

Meglio l'adrenalina di quattro salti in padella e dei trucchi alla Houdini per tenerli nascosti? Chissà?


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so.....
> Comunque io ho sempre avuto paura di quella spirale lì.
> Certo si certi giochi...possono essere pericolosi...so anche di coppie scoppiate*...fatto il giochino...non riuscivano più a guardarsi in faccia*...
> Mah...


 ah, ecco.la domanda infatti che facevo ai tempi del thread sul privé di chiara era.....ma com'è il dopo di certe situazioni, non c'è un senso di squallore?
qui me lo confermi.


----------



## Kid (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco.la domanda infatti che facevo ai tempi del thread sul privé di chiara era.....ma com'è il dopo di certe situazioni, non c'è un senso di squallore?
> qui me lo confermi.


A me sembra scontato che nella maggior parte dei casi, la coppia non esiste già da un pò.


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Si, difatti. A me farebbe paura veder tornare a galla certi momenti di fronte ai problemi quotidiani. La litigata per le spese, per i lavori di casa, per i parenti che scassano, il tutto condito con magari accenni alle "porcate" scagliate addosso a mo' d'ingiuria. Perchè è così che son convinto spesso accada.
> 
> Meglio l'adrenalina di quattro salti in padella e dei trucchi alla Houdini per tenerli nascosti? Chissà?


 
Ottimo Alce....speriamo che concordino anche le dolci maestre di vita..ciao..buona giornata


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> A me sembra scontato che nella maggior parte dei casi, la coppia non esiste già da un pò.


 
Il problema Kid e 'dopo...il prive'scoccia no?e cosa inventiamo???La storia della spagnola''violentata''a Roma...la sappiamo tutti credo..sia arriva anche li'...e quando non bastera'ci saranno incontri omo...e poi...come finisce???


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema Kid e 'dopo...il prive'scoccia no?e cosa inventiamo???La storia della spagnola''violentata''a Roma...la sappiamo tutti credo..sia arriva anche li'...e quando non bastera'ci saranno *incontri omo*...e poi...come finisce???




Attento al tuo culetto Lothar... che prima o poi ti beccano!!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3x310m9JZ0


Grazie! che tenero!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Attento al tuo culetto Lothar... che prima o poi ti beccano!!!!!


 
Gli invorniti si fanno beccare......io sono una volpe...e come disse Lui non sono un pirla.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gli invorniti si fanno beccare......io sono una volpe...e come disse Lui non sono un pirla.....


No, no, tesoro. Non mi hai capita: mi riferivo agli incontri omo!!! Prima o poi, quando meno te lo aspetti, i tuoi peggiori incubi diventeranno realtà.............



(PS LUI E' IL PIU' GRANDE PIRLA DEGLI ULTIMI 150 ANNI!!!)


----------



## alfeo (6 Aprile 2011)

*Pesce d'aprile*



battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


 
Scusate, magari l'avete già notato, ma a me pare una solenne czt... e soprattutto un pesce d'aprile.


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Tutto quello che è condiviso e condivisibile rientra nei giochi di coppia. Teorizzo, ma credo che dietro certe pretese maschili - unilaterali- ci sia un senso di inferiorità latente. Le donne seguono per il solito discorso del condizionamento (non tutte eh). E soprattutto certe esperienze possono mandarti fuori di testa. Passato il limite ne vuoi passare un altro e ancora e ancora. Dove sta il limite tra il gioco e la patologia?


Concordo pienamente con MK.
Le donne o gli uomini seguono i desideri dei propri compagni per ovvi motivi (ovviamente non sempre ma nella maggior parte dei casi), per cui non sempre è un desiderio comune.
La trasgressione non ha limiti (lo affermo per esperienza personale), quando ottieni una cosa, non ti limiti ad assaporare tale gusto, ma hai comunque il desiderio di proseguire, di avere qualcosa di più, di provare.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ma dove sei stato tutti questi mesi?


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> gas ma dove sei stato tutti questi mesi?


Ciao, grazie per il benvenuto!! 
Non sono entrato molto nel portale anche se assiduamente vi leggevo, ho avuto dei problemini....
Ora risolti. Tu bene?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Ciao, grazie per il benvenuto!!
> Non sono entrato molto nel portale anche se assiduamente vi leggevo, ho avuto dei problemini....
> Ora risolti. Tu bene?


sì sì, io benissimo grazie!


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

Sono contento.....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Sono contento.....


ma com'è finita con quella tua ex che volevi rivedere?


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma com'è finita con quella tua ex che volevi rivedere?


Non l'ho rivista, ho resistito.
Ho fatto bene, anche perchè non le avrei potuto dare molto...... sarebbe diventata una minestra riscaldata e non, obiettivamente desiderata.


----------



## Eliade (6 Aprile 2011)

alfeo ha detto:


> Scusate, magari l'avete già notato, ma a me pare una solenne czt... e soprattutto un pesce d'aprile.


NOn avevo notato che il primo post è stato scritto il 1° aprile!


----------



## Minerva (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> gas ma dove sei stato tutti questi mesi?


 eravamo senza gas?


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> eravamo senza gas?


 
:sorriso2:


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> :sorriso2:


ci ricordavi così scemi? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Non l'ho rivista, ho resistito.
> Ho fatto bene, anche perchè non le avrei potuto dare molto...... sarebbe diventata una minestra riscaldata e non, obiettivamente desiderata.


Hai fatto bene

Io nel giro di 3 anni ne ho rivisti ben 2 dei miei ex

ed è finita di merda con entrambi


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ci ricordavi così scemi? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


più che scemi, direi simpatici....issimi!!:applauso:


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Hai fatto bene
> 
> Io nel giro di 3 anni ne ho rivisti ben 2 dei miei ex
> 
> ed è finita di merda con entrambi


Infatti, tempo addietro mi era capitato di uscire con una ex ed è finita in merda, c'era solo sesso. Non cercavo quello, per cui non mi dava nulla. per cui non volevo ricadere nello squallore di una camera in affitto.......


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Infatti, tempo addietro mi era capitato di uscire con una ex ed è finita in merda, c'era solo sesso. Non cercavo quello, per cui non mi dava nulla. per cui non volevo ricadere nello squallore di una camera in affitto.......


per me invece è finita in merda perché cercavo molto di più del sesso...... 


Però ora sono contenta. Niente sesso, ma sono serena


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

Battipanni è sparito, per cui credo di avere la conferma di ciò che era il mio pensiero iniziale....... inventata?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Battipanni è sparito, per cui credo di avere la conferma di ciò che era il mio pensiero iniziale....... inventata?


o forse non gli è piaciuto che qualcuno lo chiamasse cervo, cervazzo, cornutazzo, ecc. ecc.


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> per me invece è finita in merda perché cercavo molto di più del sesso......
> 
> 
> Però ora sono contenta. Niente sesso, ma sono serena


Infatti io non ho cercato il sesso e come a te è finita di m...., per cui perchè riprovare?
Il sesso se vogliamo lo abbiamo, ma sicuramente non è di quello che abbiamo bisogno.


----------



## gas (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> o forse non gli è piaciuto che qualcuno lo chiamasse cervo, cervazzo, cornutazzo, ecc. ecc.


ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> No, no, tesoro. Non mi hai capita: mi riferivo agli incontri omo!!! Prima o poi, quando meno te lo aspetti, i tuoi peggiori incubi diventeranno realtà.............
> 
> 
> 
> (PS LUI E' IL PIU' GRANDE PIRLA DEGLI ULTIMI 150 ANNI!!!)


 

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh cosa mi dici....mai e poi mai..con tutto il rispetto sono etero e amo una donna solo...dixit anche Fiorello

Forse non hai capito parlavo di Mourinho...bella milanese non sai chi e'??


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh cosa mi dici....mai e poi mai..con tutto il rispetto sono etero e amo una donna solo...dixit anche Fiorello
> 
> Forse non hai capito parlavo di Mourinho...bella milanese non sai chi e'??


In fatti ti dicevo di stare attento perché ti arrivano da dietro a tradimento e.... zac! e poi a quel punto è troppo tardi!




(io non SONO Milanese! Vivo a Milano, il che è molto diverso!)


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> In fatti ti dicevo di stare attento perché ti arrivano da dietro a tradimento e.... zac! e poi a quel punto è troppo tardi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brutte bestie i Paduli :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Brutte bestie i Paduli :mrgreen:


ragazzi basta..portate sfiga...state sicuri che quello mai,infatti non capisco come facciani..vabbe'...ciao


Tesoro mi chiami in causa????ciao Quintina


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Brutte bestie i Paduli :mrgreen:


hahahaha vero!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2011)

Chi semina raccoglie, ma se raccogli devi chinarti, e li è un attimo...... 

Il padulo non perdona


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi basta..portate sfiga...state sicuri che quello mai,infatti non capisco come facciani..vabbe'...ciao


Ma poi io sono dell'opinione che prima o poi nella vita bisogna provare tutto :mrgreen:

Che sarà mai Lothar.....con una bella lavata e un'asciugata dopo torna come nuovo :rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma poi io sono dell'opinione che prima o poi nella vita bisogna provare tutto :mrgreen:
> 
> Che sarà mai Lothar.....con una bella lavata e un'asciugata dopo torna come nuovo :rotfl:


_"'Na lavàda e 'na sciugàda, e l'è tàant 'me gnànca véla druàda"_

Ah saggezza popolare!


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma poi io sono dell'opinione che prima o poi nella vita bisogna provare tutto :mrgreen:
> 
> Che sarà mai Lothar.....con una bella lavata e un'asciugata dopo torna come nuovo :rotfl:


 
Sai che e'un'idea....pero'prova prima tu poi mi dici:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> _"'Na lavàda e 'na sciugàda, e l'è tàant 'me gnànca véla druàda"_
> 
> Ah saggezza popolare!


gnanca si dice anche qua'il resto......ligure????


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ragazzi basta..portate sfiga...state sicuri che quello mai,infatti *non capisco come facciani*..vabbe'...ciao
> 
> 
> Tesoro mi chiami in causa????ciao Quintina


tranquillo
fa tutto qualcun altro
tu sei di spalle
potresti non saperlo con esattezza neanche dopo:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (6 Aprile 2011)

Mai dare le spalle agli sconosciuti :mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (6 Aprile 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tranquillo
> fa tutto qualcun altro
> tu sei di spalle
> potresti non saperlo con esattezza neanche dopo:carneval:


 tu scherzi ma e'successo davvero,due che si inchiapettavano sono sorpresi dall PM e davanti all'evidenza il passivo nella memoria di difesa ha scritto''preso da bisogno improvviso mi sono fermato e calatomi i pantaloni venivo...preso dal tizio''

non e'fantascienza...bo estate 2010...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:quando penso alle facce degli Agenti.......:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (6 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non lo so.....
> Comunque io ho sempre avuto paura di quella spirale lì.
> Certo si certi giochi...possono essere pericolosi...so anche di coppie scoppiate...fatto il giochino...non riuscivano più a guardarsi in faccia...
> Mah...


Succede anche di peggio Conte.


----------



## Daniel75 (6 Aprile 2011)

Piu' leggo questo forum e piu' mi sento normale... vi amo tutti :mexican:


----------



## elena (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Piu' leggo questo forum e piu' mi sento normale... vi amo tutti :mexican:


I pazzi sono fuori non cercateli qui..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvtKuqOgs48


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> gnanca si dice anche qua'il resto......ligure????


E' un dialetto tutto nostro: un mix di piemontese, lombardo, ticinese e varie ed eventuali.

Da noi nell'arco di 8 km di raggio abbiamo 5 o 6 dialetti diversi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sai che e'un'idea....pero'prova prima tu poi mi dici:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zwsHaD25aM


----------



## contepinceton (6 Aprile 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Piu' leggo questo forum e piu' mi sento normale... vi amo tutti :mexican:


Io so cosa stai passando.


----------



## passante (6 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Il problema Kid e 'dopo...il prive'scoccia no?e cosa inventiamo???La storia della spagnola''violentata''a Roma...la sappiamo tutti credo..sia arriva anche li'...e quando non *bastera'ci saranno incontri omo...e poi...come finisce*???


aridajie. ma che è? l'ultima frontiera delle miserie umane, secondo voi? cioè proprio a dire quando proprio uno tocca il fondo del fondo del fondo... diventa frocio. e che è? a lothar! allora! che tu sei attivo l'abbiamo capito, dai, stai sereno! non è necessario che lo ripeti a giorni alterni, suvvia!!! giuro che non ti farò nessuna avances :carneval::carneval::carneval:

n.b.
contrariamente a quanto potresti pensare, lothar, l'ho scritto con simpatia


----------



## contepinceton (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> aridajie. ma che è? l'ultima frontiera delle miserie umane, secondo voi? cioè proprio a dire quando proprio uno tocca il fondo del fondo del fondo... diventa frocio. e che è? a lothar! allora! che tu sei attivo l'abbiamo capito, dai, stai sereno! non è necessario che lo ripeti a giorni alterni, suvvia!!! giuro che non ti farò nessuna avances :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> n.b.
> contrariamente a quanto potresti pensare, lothar, l'ho scritto con simpatia


Intervengo personalmente con quell'Invornito...non ti preoccupare...e grazie...passante sei un amico!:up::up::up:


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intervengo personalmente con quell'Invornito...non ti preoccupare...e grazie...passante sei un amico!:up::up::up:


ma non mi sono offeso con lothar, ero sincero. 
p.s.
prego. e grazie a te.


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> aridajie. ma che è? l'ultima frontiera delle miserie umane, secondo voi? cioè proprio a dire quando proprio uno tocca il fondo del fondo del fondo... diventa frocio. e che è? a lothar! allora! che tu sei attivo l'abbiamo capito, dai, stai sereno! non è necessario che lo ripeti a giorni alterni, suvvia!!! giuro che non ti farò nessuna avances :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> n.b.
> contrariamente a quanto potresti pensare, lothar, l'ho scritto con simpatia


Scusami davvero di cuore,ma forse equivochi.
Io intendevo dire che se uno e'etero,arrivare al rapporto omo significa una giravolta non da poco.
Credimi ho il massimo rispetto di tutti,non mi e 'mai interessato il colore della pelle o la simpatia politica,meno  che mai cose private come l'orientamento sessuale.
Tra l'altro,ma forse l'ho scritto,ho un'amico di antica data,persona importante e notissima nella sua citta',che e'gay dichiarato,e quando vado la',se riesco,lo vado sempre a salutare e abbracciare,
Esco troppo spesso dalle righe,e'un periodo difficile,tanto lavoro e va bene,ma ho tanti pensieri che non dovrei avere....ciao Passante,buona giornata


----------



## passante (7 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusami davvero di cuore


sì stai sereno, non ero offeso


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> sì stai sereno, non ero offeso


Grazie.....mi fa'piacere,buona serata


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Uhmmm, per chi ha visto anno zero vorrei ricordare Sodoma ed il motivo della lapidazione! Per  chi non lo ha visto, è un film stronzata, ma alcune cose purtroppo rimangono (come l'eonuco :rotfl nella testa ed è difficile togliersele dalla testa.


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

passante ha detto:


> aridajie. ma che è? l'ultima frontiera delle miserie umane, secondo voi? cioè proprio a dire quando proprio uno tocca il fondo del fondo del fondo... diventa frocio. e che è? a lothar! allora! che tu sei attivo l'abbiamo capito, dai, stai sereno! non è necessario che lo ripeti a giorni alterni, suvvia!!! giuro che non ti farò nessuna avances :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> n.b.
> contrariamente a quanto potresti pensare, lothar, l'ho scritto con simpatia


Passante, mi hai strappato un sorrisone!!! :carneval:
Il problema è che mi sono fatto un film allucinante nella mia mente!!!


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Passante, mi hai strappato un sorrisone!!! :carneval:
> Il problema è che mi sono fatto un film allucinante nella mia mente!!!


 
Guarda che ci siamo gia'chiariti


----------



## lothar57 (7 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' un dialetto tutto nostro: un mix di piemontese, lombardo, ticinese e varie ed eventuali.
> 
> Da noi nell'arco di 8 km di raggio abbiamo 5 o 6 dialetti diversi!


 
ho capito...quasi Svizzera...


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

Dite quello che volete ma io per un uomo come passante...potrei anche diventare gay!


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Dite quello che volete ma io per un uomo come passante...potrei anche diventare gay!


Ehmm, non è che se tu diventi gay lui ti consideri, sai???  Qualche cosa di troppo mi sa e qualcosa di meno.
Suvvia, per una donna come passante invece???


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ehmm, non è che se tu diventi gay lui ti consideri, sai???  Qualche cosa di troppo mi sa e qualcosa di meno.
> Suvvia, per una donna come passante invece???


Eh ma non sono attratta dalle donne...:unhappy:

Quante storie...e lasciami sognare un po'!!! :carneval:


----------



## Daniele (7 Aprile 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Eh ma non sono attratta dalle donne...:unhappy:
> 
> Quante storie...e lasciami sognare un po'!!! :carneval:


E chi te lo dice??? Mai dire mai!!!  Io invece sono allergico al padulo...e sai com'è!!! Non posso farmi del male così!


----------



## Eliade (7 Aprile 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E chi te lo dice??? Mai dire mai!!!  Io invece sono allergico al padulo...e sai com'è!!! Non posso farmi del male così!


Non lo dico..ma potendo scegliere, preferisco altro...:carneval:


----------



## Papero (10 Aprile 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> CHe storia!! Non ti da fastidio vederla godere come una porca con un altro e ti dà fastidio il bacio ? Mah!!!!


non vado avanti nella lettura, mi fermo qui e quoto Hirohito. Ma che gente strana c'è al mondo!?!?!?


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Aprile 2011)

Papero ha detto:


> non vado avanti nella lettura, mi fermo qui e quoto Hirohito. Ma che gente strana c'è al mondo!?!?!?


 
Non ti curar di lor, ma guarda e passa


----------



## contepinceton (10 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Non ti curar di lor, ma guarda e passa


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Che gente strana?
AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma ti sei visto ieri al raduno?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...più strani di così...
Alce che cammina avanti con una cassa di fiori...dietro nausicaa con la bombetta del conte in testa che lo rimprovera...
Il conte da dietro che tiene bordone ad alce...e siamo stati canfutati tutti e due...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Alce Veloce (10 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Che gente strana?
> AHAHAHAHAHAAH...ma ti sei visto ieri al raduno?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...più strani di così...
> ...


Cazzo, ieri il Conte mutandato è stato l'evento mantovano in assoluto!


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Cazzo, ieri il Conte mutandato è stato l'evento mantovano in assoluto!


Se s'avvolgeva co' na' mantovana era mejo...:mrgreen:

ogni volta che me sovviene l'immagine me vergogno pe' lui...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se s'avvolgeva co' na' mantovana era mejo...:mrgreen:
> 
> ogni volta che me sovviene l'immagine me vergogno pe' lui...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
Non capisco perchè metti queste faccine che ridono visto che il senso dell'umorismo non sai neanche dove sta di casa...........


----------



## Blondiee (11 Aprile 2011)

battipanni ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti. Sono un marito di 38 anni, felicemente sposato. Da tempo desideravo sapere mia moglie tra le braccia di un altro uomo. Non so perchè ma l'idea mi intrigava da matti. *Ne abbiamo parlato a lungo, davvero a lungo. *Lei era poco convinta, ma fatto sta che dalla metà del mese di febbraio ha iniziato ad avere regolarmente rapporti extraconiugali. Io ero al settimo cielo e per circa un mese, dalla passione della cosa, abbiamo trascorso un mese di fuoco. Purtroppo ora io sto andando in crisi perchè lei, una volta messa a suo agio, ha deciso che io potessi osservare in maniera estranea e discreta, i suoi momenti di intimità. Ora. Io ho sottovalutato una cosa. Mi sta bene tutto quel che fanno e come lo fanno, ma sento proprio ribollirmi lo stomaco quando vedo che lui la bacia. Mi vengono i sudori freddi, mi sento male. Mi viene il bozzo di catarro in gola. Mi sento il mondo crollare sotto ai piedi. Ora, essendo stato io ad insistere particolarmente per questa cosa, non me la sento di dirglielo, per a questo punto vorrei che smettesse. Purtroppo la mia idea era quella che lei facesse sesso con un altro, non che facesse l'amore con un altro. Ora non so cosa fare. Sono confuso, sconvolto. Forse se mi fossi accontentato di saperlo ma non di vederlo tutto questo non sarebbe successo. Ora per il danno è fatto. Accetto consigli, specie se qualcuno si è trovato in una situazione simile alla mia. Grazie.


Non mi sono mai trovata in una situazione del genere, però penso che l'unica cosa da fare è parlargliene con sincerità, esattamente come le hai parlato dei tuoi sogni erotici.
Non so all'inizio eri già cosciente che ti avrebbe dato fastidio vederla baciare e fare l'amore con l'altro...magari non ne avevate parlato oppure è una cosa che hai realizzato poi, vedendola...però penso che se avete questa disibinizione,complicità e intimità nell'assecondarvi tutte le fantasie erotiche, non vedo perchè non dovresti provare a esprimerglielo.


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè metti queste faccine che ridono visto che il senso dell'umorismo non sai neanche dove sta di casa...........


Tu dici?...:mrgreen:

se a te piace accompagnarte fuori carnevale con gente addobbata in tal guisa e perdere punti in giro, prego s'accomodi, lascia pero' che m'indigni e me vergogni pure per voi.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu dici?...:mrgreen:
> 
> se a te piace accompagnarte fuori carnevale con gente addobbata in tal guisa e perdere punti in giro, prego s'accomodi, lascia pero' che m'indigni e me vergogni pure per voi.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Intanto con me ci esce...
Con te...ehm...neanche se sputi sangue...
Non ne parliamo se ti trovi a parlare di politica con lei

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Aprile 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu dici?...:mrgreen:
> 
> se a te piace accompagnarte fuori carnevale con gente addobbata in tal guisa e perdere punti in giro, prego s'accomodi, lascia pero' che m'indigni e me vergogni pure per voi.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Mi piace accompagnarmi con persone che sanno essere ironici, senza essere volgari....che sanno ascoltarmi e capirmi, che non mi hanno mai offeso senza conoscermi, che non mi giudicano e soprattutto che non si credono dententori della verità assoluta.
Per quel poco che conosco il conte so distinguere la persona dal personaggio.
E detta in tutta sincerità mi auguro che anche tu sia molto personaggio...


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi piace accompagnarmi con persone che sanno essere ironici, senza essere volgari....che sanno ascoltarmi e capirmi, che non mi hanno mai offeso senza conoscermi, che non mi giudicano e soprattutto che non si credono dententori della verità assoluta.
> Per quel poco che conosco il conte so distinguere la persona dal personaggio.
> E detta in tutta sincerità mi auguro che anche tu sia molto personaggio...


 
Brava Farfalla......ci voleva,conosco solo per  cell e per qua'il Conte,ho capito la persona,lui e'cosi',Stremi non lo capisce,o non lo vuole capire.
Ciao ciao


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Farfalla......ci voleva,conosco solo per  cell e per qua'il Conte,ho capito la persona,lui e'cosi',Stremi non lo capisce,o non lo vuole capire.
> Ciao ciao


Sterminator non riesce ad ammettere che possa esistere uno come me...e questo sconvolge tutto il suo modo di pensare no? 
Per questo si difende dandomi del fallito 
Capisci, lui pensa che tutti quelli che non la pensano come lui siano dei deficenti che non ci arrivano no?
Sfigati, imbrogliati, invorniti ecc..ecc..ecc...
E alla fine della fiera...lui è l'unico a sto mondo che non tromba


----------



## lothar57 (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sterminator non riesce ad ammettere che possa esistere uno come me...e questo sconvolge tutto il suo modo di pensare no?
> Per questo si difende dandomi del fallito
> Capisci, lui pensa che tutti quelli che non la pensano come lui siano dei deficenti che non ci arrivano no?
> Sfigati, imbrogliati, invorniti ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E alla fine della fiera...lui è l'unico a sto mondo che non tromba


E non sa cosa si perde,adesso e'il momento migliore,per farsi le mogli di quelli come lui,come gli starebbe bene........gia'riguardi per i mariti non ne ho,figurati in questo caso...se lo merita,e spero che qualcuno la stia gia'tampinando.....che ne dici amico...a proposito in separata sede facciamo due conti...al Conte


----------



## Daniele (11 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E non sa cosa si perde,adesso e'il momento migliore,per farsi le mogli di quelli come lui,come gli starebbe bene........gia'riguardi per i mariti non ne ho,figurati in questo caso...se lo merita,e spero che qualcuno la stia gia'tampinando.....che ne dici amico...a proposito in separata sede facciamo due conti...al Conte


Neppure quello che si monta la tua mugliera ha tanti riguardi per te...mi sa!!! :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> E non sa cosa si perde,adesso e'il momento migliore,per farsi le mogli di quelli come lui,come gli starebbe bene........gia'riguardi per i mariti non ne ho,figurati in questo caso...se lo merita,e spero che qualcuno la stia gia'tampinando.....che ne dici amico...a proposito in separata sede facciamo due conti...al Conte


Anche a te devo dire che su di me parlate per ipotesi, sulle vostre cornazze invece state gia' davanti al giudice che ha pure sancito il vostro status de cornuti...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

a Lo', occhio a piscia' controvento, che te infracichi dalla capoccia REALE ai prieviti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Brava Farfalla......ci voleva,conosco solo per  cell e per qua'il Conte,ho capito la persona,lui e'cosi',Stremi non lo capisce,o non lo vuole capire.
> Ciao ciao


Cioe' stai dando del buffone al tipo?

e non e' bello sai?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (11 Aprile 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Sterminator non riesce ad ammettere che possa esistere uno come me*...e questo sconvolge tutto il suo modo di pensare no?
> Per questo si difende dandomi del fallito
> Capisci, lui pensa che tutti quelli che non la pensano come lui siano dei deficenti che non ci arrivano no?
> Sfigati, imbrogliati, invorniti ecc..ecc..ecc...
> E alla fine della fiera...lui è l'unico a sto mondo che non tromba


Ma perche' ti inventi le cose? so benissimo che di tipi come te ce ne stanno a bizzeffe...

ce lo so, ce lo so...

non lo sapessi...ma lo so...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

